# Damen Bike-Klamotten



## claire (30. Mai 2012)

Hey Mädels,

es ist als Dame ja schon um einiges schwerer anständige (schöne & praktische) Bikeklamotten zu finden.

Hier könnt Ihr eure Bikeklamotten weiter empfehlen & vielleicht sogar welche an andere Damen weiterreichen (es soll ja keinen Verkaufsthema mehr geöffnet werden)!

Viel Spaß!


----------



## claire (30. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte eine Troy Lee Designs Womens GP Pans 2011 in Größe 3/4 im Angebot!
Nagelneu mit Etiketten - leider ein wenig zu klein...

Preis mit Versand : 80 VHB (UVP:149,85)

Liebe Grüße

Habe auch noch eine Fox-Kombi diese ist wunderbar zum DH & freeriden geeignet - sehr zu empfehlen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (31. Mai 2012)

fox kombis trage ich auch fast nur noch  die Hosen passen einfach super =)


----------



## B-Braut (6. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für günstigere Alternativen? Ich hab auch schon überall gehört dass Fox so toll sein soll, aber günstig ist ja schon was anderes und als Studentin muss ich ein bisschen aufpassen. Habe bei meinem Bike nicht gespart, aber jetzt versuche ich nicht immer die teuersten Marken zu kaufen.


----------



## barbarissima (6. Juni 2012)

Bei Decathlon findest du günstige Sachen und wenn du bei Rose die Topangebote durchstöberst, dann hast du auch gute Chancen, ein Schnäppchen zu machen


----------



## Schnitte (6. Juni 2012)

No Fear ist nicht ganz so teuer  hat eine Bekannte von mir und sie findet die Qualität sehr gut  gibt es unter anderem bei chainreactioncycles


----------



## hezi (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
 ich suche nach einer Bike Short, inkl. Innenshort in Größe kleine xs oder xxs. 

Die Gore-; Fox-Shorts in Größe xs sich mir immer noch zu weit 

Hat noch jemand die gleichen Probleme?

Kennt ihr Hersteller bei denen die Größe xs sehr klein/eng ausfällt? 


Danke Birgit


----------



## nikl69 (7. Juni 2012)

> Hallo,
> ich suche nach einer Bike Short, inkl. Innenshort in Größe kleine xs oder xxs.
> 
> Die Gore-; Fox-Shorts in Größe xs sich mir immer noch zu weit
> ...



Bei Qloom könntest Du Glück haben


----------



## -KamiKatze- (9. Juni 2012)

Ich habe gerade zwei Trikots im Bikemarkt eingestellt. Vielleicht ist ja was für euch dabei:

Fanfiluca:http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/519962

Löffler: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=519965


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Juni 2012)

hezi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche nach einer Bike Short, inkl. Innenshort in Größe kleine xs oder xxs.
> 
> Die Gore-; Fox-Shorts in Größe xs sich mir immer noch zu weit
> ...



Sombrio, da habe ich schon Schnäppchen in XS gemacht. Ladenhüter, da sie den meisten zu klein sind, mir passen sie wie angegossen. Allerdings ohne Innenhose. Die habe ich dann separat gekauft.
Ansonsten die Kinderhosen von Fox. Habe bei Hosen Konfektionsgröße 32 bzw. 25. Ist alles nicht so einfach.


----------



## HiFi XS (14. Juni 2012)

hezi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche nach einer Bike Short, inkl. Innenshort in Größe kleine xs oder xxs.
> 
> Die Gore-; Fox-Shorts in Größe xs sich mir immer noch zu weit
> ...



So klein wie ihr beiden bin ich nicht aber mir passen die meisten Unisex Marken und solche wie Maloja auch nicht... die Polster ist wie eine große Windeln und die Hose kann ich fast bist zu den Rippen hoch ziehen  sieht ja cool aus  

 O'Neal 'Pin It' gibt es in 26 (ohne Polster)

 Loeka; ich trage S und XS gibt es auch noch. (ohne Polster) 

Wie Chaotenkind sagt: XS Sombrio ist wirklich klein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toje (22. Juli 2012)

huhu die damen,

meine freundin sucht die ultimative polsterhose!was habt ihr denn da so für erfahrungen gemacht???und mit welchem sattel kommt ihr am besten zurecht??? 

danke


----------



## Schnitte (23. Juli 2012)

@toje

was fährt deine Freundin für ein Bike? Was fährt Sie für Distanzen damit? Und was wäre ihr wichtig.
Pauschal lässt sich schwer eine Empfehlung zwecks Sattel oder auch Polsterhose treffen.

Meine persönliche Erfahrung ist, dass die Hosen von RedVil ein sehr gutes Polster haben. Die haben früher unsere Teamklamotten angefertigt bis wir zu Biehler gewechselt haben. Biehler kann ich auch empfehlen  Aber das Polster von RedVil gefällt mir persönlich irgendwie besser.
und darüber kann man ja eine normale Shorts ziehen.
Finde ich persönliche sowieso angenehmer als eine Short mit integrierten Polster.


----------



## 4mate (23. Juli 2012)

toje schrieb:


> meine freundin sucht


Für ihren eigenen Account hat wohl das Geld nicht gereicht?


----------



## Snowcat (23. Juli 2012)

ich habe bisher eine einzige short mit innenhose in xs gefunden und minimini gefunden das war specialized


----------



## toje (24. Juli 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> @toje
> 
> was fährt deine Freundin für ein Bike? Was fährt Sie für Distanzen damit? Und was wäre ihr wichtig.
> Pauschal lässt sich schwer eine Empfehlung zwecks Sattel oder auch Polsterhose treffen.
> ...



Sie fährt ein Radom Slide.und wir fahren damit zum größten teil Enduro Touren.so um die 40km und 1000hm.Polsterhosen hat sie von Gore, Maloja und so ein No Name Hose, mit der sie aber am besten zurecht kommt.

@4mate: gääähn, wie solche Leute leiden mag...


----------



## mtbbee (25. Juli 2012)

Verkaufe nur einmal getragenen Shimano M086:

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop...schuhe-m086-ltd-schwarz-anthrazit.html,a18463

in Größe 39 inkl. Rechnung und OVP

für 50 Euro

Verkaufsgrund: habe ich Sohle ist mir zu komfortabel, brauche nix zum Laufen - gerne auch Tausch/Wertausgleich gegen Shimano/Giro/Sidi mit Carbonsohle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barbarissima (25. Juli 2012)

toje schrieb:


> huhu die damen,
> 
> meine freundin sucht die ultimative polsterhose!was habt ihr denn da so für erfahrungen gemacht???und mit welchem sattel kommt ihr am besten zurecht???
> 
> danke


 
Die Craft Active hat für meinen Geschmack ein sehr gutes Polster für lange Touren  Mein Sattel ist ein SDG Allure, wobei die Sattelfrage ja bekanntlich eine sehr subjektive ist


----------



## Jumpmaus (10. August 2012)

hey.bin auf der suche nach einem schönen lady trikot im freeride/dh bereich in xs.ist ja sau schwer da was zu finden.hab bis jetzt eins von thor.das ist echt super und schmal geschnitten.könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## Jumpmaus (12. August 2012)

hey ihr lieben,

habt ihr vllt ne ahnung wo ich bike schuhe,zb five ten,in gr. 36 her bekomme?


----------



## barbarissima (12. August 2012)

Schau mal


----------



## mangolassi (19. August 2012)

Kann mir vielleicht eine von euch bei den Troy Lee Designs Damengrössen weiterhelfen?
Ich möchte mir diese Troy Lee Kombi zulegen und traue den Grössentabellen nicht über den Weg (für die Hosen gibts sogar verschiedene).
Hatte aber bisher nur Herren Sachen: Hosen 30", Trikots S bei allen Marken. Jeans trage ich auch in 30, Damen T-Shirts eher L als M. 
Sind die Trikotgrössen eher für Protektoren gedacht oder enganliegend?
Und wie werde ich aus diesen Ami Hosengrössen schlau?
Ich bin 1.76m, 56kg, 85cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## Schnitte (20. August 2012)

@mangolassi

kann dir leider nur hinsichtlich der Trikots helfen. Vn Troy Lee habe ich ein Damentrikot in Größe L. Dieses passt mit IXS Safety Jacket wunderbar. Kleiner dürfte es nicht sein. Normalerweise trage ich Männertrikots von Fox in Größe M. Die sitzen ähnlich wie das Damentrikot von TLD.
Würde somit eher eine Größe größer bevorzugen...zumal Safety Jacktes immer ordentlich aufbauen


----------



## mangolassi (20. August 2012)

Danke, Schnitte. 
Ich bin wieder unentschlossen.


----------



## I-Dog (22. August 2012)

Hallo Jumpmaus.

Ein Trikot in XS? Ziehst du keine Protektoren drunter? Da kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass du ein Trikot in XS brauchst. Ich bin auch sehr schmal gebaut. Mit meinem Safetyjacket reicht aber locker ein Fox Damen Trikot in M drüber oder TLD in M.

LG


----------



## schlammdiva (27. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche noch tourentaugliche Knieprotektoren.
Sollten anlegbar sein, ohne die Schuhe auszuziehen.

Tips, oder welche zu verkaufen?

LG


----------



## einmannpest (29. August 2012)

Habe grade die Alpinestars Stella Protektorenjacke meiner Freundin im Bikemarkt eingestellt. Vielleicht besteht hier ja Interesse...
Wurde nur einmal getragen, war ihr ein bisschen zu eng.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...a-bionic-2-protektoren-jacke-damen-uvp-209-95


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerchen (31. August 2012)

Jumpmaus schrieb:


> hey ihr lieben,
> 
> habt ihr vllt ne ahnung wo ich bike schuhe,zb five ten,in gr. 36 her bekomme?


 
oder hier: http://www.bikeloft-onlineshop.de/


----------



## Schnurz (2. September 2012)

Ich habe vorhin im Bikemarkt zwei Platzangst-Trikots eingestellt, falls jemand Interesse hat. 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/35817-platzangst-trikot-sweepy-gr-s-neu

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/35821-platzangst-abero-trikot-gr-m-neu

(der Account ist von meinem Freund)


----------



## mäxx__ (28. Oktober 2012)

Doppelpost, sorry


----------



## mäxx__ (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich (Silvia) verkaufe eine Primaloftjacke von Marmot:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/62041-marmot-primaloft-gr-s-p


----------



## HSK-Lisa (31. Oktober 2012)

meine neue softshell-jacke von schöffel sieht nicht nur gut aus  bin überrascht, was das heutige material alles kann!

lg,
lisa


----------



## Warnschild (7. Dezember 2012)

Achtung: Verkauft! 


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/83598-vaude-damen-regenhose-shorts-vaude-spray-shorts-36-xs

Verkaufe meine neu erstandene Spray-Shorts von Vaude wieder: Passt nicht.  In meinem Zwiebelschichten-Winteroutfit brauche ich definitiv mehr Platz.

Alles weitere: Siehe Anzeige bzw. Hersteller-Homepage. 

Falls jdnd. die gleiche Hose in 38/S anzubieten hat, bitte bei mir melden!


----------



## claire (7. Dezember 2012)

Hab ne Fox Kombi billig abzugeben ;-)


----------



## NiBi8519 (16. Dezember 2012)

Mal ne blöde Frage: 

Also ich fahre nen All Mountain und ab und an auch etwas ruppigere Strecken quer durch den Wald.

Ist auf so nem Bike ne Fox Hose lächerlich? Fahren die meisten ja beim DH oder FR.

Aber die sehen so hammer geil aus die Teile


----------



## Silvermoon (16. Dezember 2012)

*@Schranzi*

Was soll daran lächerlich sein??? Versteh ich jetzt nicht...

... da finde ich die engen Lycrateilchen bedeutend schlimmer 

(so Lycraleichen hab ich auch noch im Schrank, aber ich zieh sie höchstens an kühleren Tag mal unter die weiten Shorts )

Also, einfach anziehen, wohlfühlen und keine Gedanken darüber machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

hmm hast eigentlich recht. Anziehen und los.
Naja dachte halt so weil die halt in anderen Bereichen gefahren werden.

Aber eigentlich kanns mir auch egal sein 

Also Lycra will ih auch net.

Hab zwar so Beinlinge für meine Radhose was aber immer doof aussieht da ich ne Short drüber habe. ISt angenehm wenn man auf Tour ist und es wird später und kälter aber sonst.... never


----------



## Silvermoon (16. Dezember 2012)

Bein - und Armlinge habe ich auch (Armlinge in Pink mit floralen Druck ), aber auf diese kleinen Helferlein möchte ich auch nicht verzichten. Wie du es schon geschrieben hast, sind diese ideal, wenns mal später oder unerwartet unterwegs frisch wird.


----------



## NiBi8519 (16. Dezember 2012)

In Pink:what::thumbup: hehe sehr geil. Es gibt schon nette Sachen auch bunte aber könnte die nie anziehen. Finde das zu krass aber cool das es so was gibt. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Dezember 2012)

Hat sich erledigt, sind weg!

Hallo Mädels,

ich habe beim ausmisten ein Paar Winterschuhe Shimano SH-MW02 in Größe 39 gefunden. Hatte sie lt. Quittung im September 2010 gekauft, allerdings nur ein paar mal getragen, da ich zwischenzeitlich, bis aufs Racefully, alle Bikes auf Plattformpedalen umgerüstet hatte Da die Rennfräse zwischen Oktober und April nicht gefahren wird sind sie übrig und ich würde sie gegen die Versandkosten abgeben. Allerdings ohne die Cleats, die sind von Richey und ich kann sie fürs Racefully noch gebrauchen.
Shimano fällt eher kleiner aus. Ich habe Schuhgröße 37 und fahre regulär Größe 38 bei Shimano. Die Winterschuhe passen mir nur mit zwei paar Wintersocken (war aber Absicht) und wie ich gerade festgestellt habe, hatte ich auch noch so eine Lammfell/Alu-Einlegesohle reingepackt.


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Dezember 2012)

Falls eine von Euch gerade auf der Suche nach einer Bikejacke für dieses elende Schmuddelmatschwindundregenwetter ist....

Bei *BMO* ist die *Entire EVO-Women Jacke*  von *Platzangst* im Moment *von 159,90 auf 49,90 reduziert.
*
www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Kleidung/Jacke/Entire-EVO-Womens-Jacket-2012-schwarz.html

Hab mir die Jacke selbst auch schon bestellt und gestern bekommen  Praktisch kann ich leider noch nix sagen, aber das Material macht auf den ersten Blick und Griff nen soliden Eindruck (soll ja wind- und wasserabweisend sein) und der Schnitt fällt relativ leger aus (also Bewegungsfreiheit ist garantiert). Material ist robust und fest, Kragen schließt hoch ab (Hals ist schön zu), Kapuze ist dran, Ärmelbündchen sind dank Klettverschluss regulierbar, auch unten der Bund ist regulierbar, viele Taschen mit Reißverschluss, Ventilationsöffnungen mit Reißverschluss, innen hat sie ein Netzfutter, die Jacke ist hinten was länger geschnitten als vorne und wirklich sehr ordentlich verarbeitet ...
...weitere Details siehe Link BMO...

Finde, die Jacke kann man nicht nur zum Biken sondern auch im Alltag gut tragen - schönes Design, gefällt mir 

Wie gesagt, der Praxistest steht noch aus ...


----------



## NiBi8519 (30. Dezember 2012)

Super DANKE bin grade auf der Suche juhuuuu

Edit:

Nur noch XL unnd XS vorhanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (30. Dezember 2012)

Nein. die genannten sind sofort lieferbar, die anderen Größen wie angegeben 1-2 Tage


----------



## NiBi8519 (30. Dezember 2012)

Haha stimmt. Dann bezog sich das vlt auf ne Hose die noch gekauft habe sorry.
Hab aber eben mal schön zugeschlagen


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Dezember 2012)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Super DANKE bin grade auf der Suche juhuuuu




Na, dann kam der SchnÃ¤ppchentipp bei BMO schon mal fÃ¼r dich grade richtig!
Super 
Die Platzangst-Jacke war schon mal in BMOÂ´s Adventskalender im Angebot, fÃ¼r 69,90. Aber da war ich mir total unschlÃ¼ssig, ob ich sie nehmen soll. Tja, und am nÃ¤chsten Tag hatte sie wieder ihren alten Preis  Hatte mich schon ein biÃel Ã¼ber mich selbst geÃ¤rgert. Um so mehr freute ich mich als ich sie die Tage fÃ¼r â¬49,90 und in meiner GrÃ¶Ãe "sofort lieferbar" entdeckt habe. Tja, dann habe ich natÃ¼rlich sofort zugeschlagen 
Und dann muss man z.Zt. auch keine Versandkosten bezahlen.... finde ich auch sehr angenehm!

Viel SpaÃ Schranzi mit den neuen Klamotten


----------



## NiBi8519 (30. Dezember 2012)

Hi Silvermoon

na dann hattest Du ja doch noch Glück. Gerade wenn man sich drüber ärgert unnd dann den alten Preis wieder sieht.

Hab mir direkt noch ne O´neal Hose bestellt war auch sau günstig 
Ich wünsche Dir auch viel Spaß mit der Jacke und alles was Du sonst geordert hast

Dann sind ja vlt demnächst Bilder zu sehen wo mehere Mädels die Jacke tragen lol


----------



## Silvermoon (31. Dezember 2012)

*@Schranzi85*

Wollte dir nur mal ne kurze Rückmeldung in Bezug auf unsere Platzangst-Schnäppchenjacke geben, sozusagen der erste Praxistest 

Hatte sie heute das erste Mal an und ich bin sehr zufrieden! Als besonders sinnvoll empfinde ich die Ventilationsöffnungen mit Reißverschluss unter den Armen. Gerade wenn man lange berghoch fährt, kommt man doch recht ins schwitzen. Da fand ich das echt mal ne praktische Sache für etwas "Durchzug" sorgen zu können, sodass das Klima in der Jacke sehr angenehm war. Etwas fummelig ist es, wenn man einen Rucksack auf hat, die Reißverschlüsse unter den Armen zu öffnen, weil die Träger des Rucksacks direkt dort aufliegen. Aber mit etwas Geschick und Fummelei gehts dann schon. Die Jacke geht hinten ja etwas weiter runter, da länger geschnitten, was einem zu einem recht trockenen Hinterteil verhilft. Praktisch finde ich auch die großen Seitentaschen mit Reißverschluss. Da kann man super die kleine Digicam verstauen! So spar ich mir das lästige auf- und absetzen des Rucksackes, weil ich die Digicam rausholen will. Die Ärmel könnten vielleicht einen kleinen Ticken länger sein, aber es geht noch in Ordnung. Mit Hilfe des Klettverschlusses am Ärmelbündchen kann man diesen super über den Handschuhen fixieren, sodass es nicht durchzieht. Aber wie ich schon erwähnte, hätten die Ärmel vielleicht noch ein bißel länger sein dürfen. heute war es wettertechnisch bei uns windig und als die Sonne weg war, relativ frisch. Die Jacke hat mich gut warm gehalten (und ich hatte nur ein dünnes Langarmfunktionsshirt drunter), es ging kein Wind durch und das Klima in der Jacke war sehr angenehm. Das der Kragen relativ hoch abschliesst ist auch super.
Der etwas legere Schnitt ist auch gut, weil man so gar nicht in seinen Bewegungen eingeschränkt wird. Nix kneift oder zwickt, rutscht hoch oder sonst was. Schnitt ist perfekt!
Was mir aber fehlt sind noch ein paar Reflektorenstripes. Die Jacke ist ja komplett schwarz. Sieht zwar schick aus, aber wenns dämmerig wird nicht sehr ideal  Gut, das ich meine neongelbe Regenhülle bei dem Schmuddelwetter immer über dem Rucksack habe, sonst wäre ich wohl "unsichtbar".
An der rechten Vorderseite ist ein Reißverschluss, bei dem ich zuerst dachte es sei ne Tasche oder auch ne Ventilationsöffnung. Aber nachdem ich da ins Nichts fasste (keine Tasche, auch kein Netzfutter wegen Ventilation), begriff ich dann den Sinn: man kann dort leichter ins Innere der Jacke greifen ( linke Seite befindet sich im Inneren eine Netztasche für die Brille und eine Tasche fürs Handy, I-Pod o.ä.) ohne die Jacke komplett öffnen zu müssen. Ah ja, auch ein praktisches Detail! 

*Fazit:* Super Jacke!!! 

Wir beide haben da wohl einen Superschnapp gemacht 
Freu dich schon drauf - die ist echt klasse!

Liebe Grüße & einen guten Rutsch


----------



## NiBi8519 (31. Dezember 2012)

Hi Silvermonn,

danke für das Klasse Feedback- hast Dir ja viel Zeit dafür genommen
Jetzt bin ich heiss wie Frittenfett und kann es kaum erwarten. Wenn die Hose auch noch so toll ist dann ist alles Perfekt.

Ich wünsche Dir auch einen Guten Rutsch!!!


----------



## HiFi XS (31. Dezember 2012)

Hi Silvermoon. Welche Grösse hast Du genommen? LG hifi


----------



## Silvermoon (31. Dezember 2012)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Hi Silvermoon. Welche Grösse hast Du genommen? LG hifi



Größe XS  
....der Schnitt ist leger, passt aber prima - Bewegungsfreiheit garantiert


----------



## claire (31. Dezember 2012)

Hab sie jetzt auch bestellt - in M


----------



## NiBi8519 (7. Januar 2013)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh die Jacke etc. ist heute gekommen.
Die ist ja mal mega, hammer,der burner
Da hat BMO sich selbst übertroffen sag ich mal- ahhhh wie geil hahaaaa...

Leider ist die Hose zu groß und nun Ausverkauft aber vlt komm ich da noch ran mal sehen was die mir antworten......

Ach ja habe mein Bike eben mit Lila Mallet 3 Pedalen und Lila Lock Griffen bestückt- hammer..... Fehlt noch der Lila Vorbau und ne Sattelklemme in lila.....

Hoffe es wird bald fertig sein dann gibt es mal Bilder oder so....

Freu mich grade wie ein Schnitzel über die Jacke ich kann es Euch sagen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (7. Januar 2013)

hi hi hi 

...da freut sich jetzt echt eine wie verrückt über ihre neue Jacke! Ach schön 

Lila Sattelklemme???? 

Schau mal hier:
www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Sattelklemme/Sixpack-Cockring-Sattelklemme-31-8mm-2011.html
... gibt sie auch in 34,9mm und preislich echt erschwinglich


----------



## claire (7. Januar 2013)

Jacke gefällt - nur das Material erscheint mir nicht gerade hochwertig - für 50 aber okay....
Der Klettverschluss an den Ärmeln boa der ist so richtig billo :-/

Hab am genommen 170cm 58kg - passt ganz gut ;-)


----------



## NiBi8519 (7. Januar 2013)

Hehe ja ich freu mich
Ja danke habe ich auch gesehen werde mal noch woanders stöbern hab da einen Tipp bekommen bzgl bunter Teile

Aber mal im ernst, 160 für die Jacke ist auch zu hoch angesetzt oder? Hätte die niemals bezahlt. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Silvermoon (8. Januar 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Hehe ja ich freu mich
> Ja danke habe ich auch gesehen werde mal noch woanders stöbern hab da einen Tipp bekommen bzgl bunter Teile
> 
> Aber mal im ernst, 160 für die Jacke ist auch zu hoch angesetzt oder? Hätte die niemals bezahlt.
> ...



Nö, ganz ehrlich, die 160 Euronen hätte ich jetzt sicherlich auch nicht für ne Jacke bezahlt. Deswegen habe ich mich auch diebisch gefreut als ich sie zufällig für den Preis entdeckt hatte. Da musste ich dann einfach zuschlagen und wie ich schon schrieb, ist sie echt  

Darf ich mal fragen, welchen Tipp du bekommen hast (in Bezug auf die bunten Biketeile)? 
Wäre schön 

 @claire: Finde das Material an und für sich in Ordnung. Es ist eben ein recht robuster und strapazierfähiger Stoff, der sich dementsprechend was fester anfühlt. Aber ich finds ok, soll ja was aushalten  Einzig und allein die Reißverschlüsse der Ventilationsöffnungen sind was fummelig zu öffnen, besonders wenn man einen Rucksack trägt. Die Träger liegen dort auf und man muss echt rumfummeln bis man die Reißverschlüsse geöffnet bekommt. Ok, ohne Rucksack würde sich das sicherlich was einfacher gestalten  
Sonst bin ich zufrieden und sie hat dem Sauwetter (Regen und Wind) auch schon getrotzt und ich war gut eingepackt 
Für das Geld kann man nicht meckern....


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Januar 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> *@Schranzi85*
> 
> Wollte dir nur mal ne kurze Rückmeldung in Bezug auf unsere Platzangst-Schnäppchenjacke geben, sozusagen der erste Praxistest
> ....
> Was mir aber fehlt sind noch ein paar Reflektorenstripes. Die Jacke ist ja komplett schwarz. Sieht zwar schick aus, aber wenns dämmerig wird nicht sehr ideal




habe ich selber nicht zugriffen wegen fehlenden Reflektoren. Die fehlen mir an meiner jetztigen softshell und ich will keine Jacke die nicht hell ist oder reichlich mit Reflectorenstripes bestückt. Finde ich eigentlich Pflicht, da ich in der Stadt viel unterwegs bin.


----------



## appleTINI (9. Januar 2013)

da möchte ich doch auch mal noch meinen senf zur entire dazu geben ... ;-)

also ich hab echt rein gar nichts an dieser jacke auszusetzen. habe sie jetzt schon eine weile und komm beim biken als auch im alltag super mit ihr klar. da mir immer schnell viel zu warm wird sind die reißverschlüsse echt perfekt. und mit ein bisschen übung lassen die sich auch recht schnell und einfach öffnen und wieder schließen ;-)

der stoff übersteht auch problemlos stürze die sich ja wie wir alle wissen nur schwer vermeiden lassen. einfach in die waschmaschine stecken und sie ist wie neu. mich hat es mit dieser jacke nun schon ab und zu auch mal unsanfter aus dem sattel gehoben und man sieht rein gar nichts.

das problem mit den fehlenden reflektoren habe ich zum glück nicht, meine ist nämlich grau-blau ;-) 

über den normalen preis kann mich streiten. ich finde, dass sie echt ihr geld wert ist. ob nun wirklich 160 euro ausgegeben werden muss ist wieder rum eine andere frage. aber dafür gibt es ja solche super angebote bei bmo oder verdammt nette platzangstmitarbeiterinnen die ihre jacke netten kunden überlassen ;-)

aber alles in allem werdet ihr bestimmt total begeistert sein, egal zu welcher jahreszeit


----------



## Tesla71 (9. Januar 2013)

Was für ein Packmaß hat die Jacke? Kann man die auch im Rucksack mitnehmen oder hat sie eher die Ausmaße der Trailtech?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (9. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise, ich habe mir nun nachträglich auch eine Entire in meiner Bestellung geordert, da ihr so geschwärmt habt  Hoffe dass das noch möglich ist, da die Bestellung noch in Berabeitung ist weil ein Teil nicht lieferbar ist 

Was würdet ihr zu den Größen sagen? Fällt sie normal aus?


----------



## NiBi8519 (9. Januar 2013)

> Darf ich mal fragen, welchen Tipp du bekommen hast (in Bezug auf die bunten Biketeile)? Wäre schön



Also es handelt sich um diese Seite: http://shop.easyelox.de/Eloxiert-Fahrrad
Kenn die Seite schon und bin nicht ganz soooo begeistert vom Angebot... Werde mir aber vlt die lila Schrauben bestellen 



> Was würdet ihr zu den Größen sagen? Fällt sie normal aus?


Also ich schwanke immer zwischen L u. XL.........
Habe mir die Jacke in XL bestellt um sicher zu gehen und die sitzt wie ne 2te Haut. Kann aber auch sein das ich wieder zugenommen habe.
Würde da auch eher mal warten was die anderen so schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## appleTINI (9. Januar 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach fällt sie etwas größer aus. Ich habe eine M und hab da echt noch relativ viel Platz drin. Das ist natürlich super für die Bewegungsfreiheit und auch an kalten Tagen, da man da noch weitere Schichten drunter ziehen kann  

Aber wartet vielleicht mal noch ab was die anderen so sagen


----------



## NiBi8519 (9. Januar 2013)

Hihi dann hab ich wohl zugenommen- aber war ja auch Weihnachten


----------



## Niko_E (9. Januar 2013)

Ich habe mir zum neuen Jahr auch mal eine Regenjacke gegönnt, da ich bisher keine vernünftige Radregenjacke hatte, und das Wetter mir ja nunmal keine Wahl gelassen hat.
Ich habe meine allerdings ganz altmodisch beim Händler gekauft und konnte dadurch noch ganz guten Rabatt aushandeln...

Geworden ist es dieses Exemplar:
http://www.scott-sports.com/global/...006/jacket-ws-scott-shadow-paclite-magenta-s/

Und ich bin damit super zufrieden...


----------



## NiBi8519 (9. Januar 2013)

Sieht auch sehr schick aus muss ich sagen 
Hast Du knapp 170â¬ dafÃ¼r bezahlt????


----------



## appleTINI (9. Januar 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Hihi dann hab ich wohl zugenommen- aber war ja auch Weihnachten



Über Weihnachten darf man das auch ... im Frühjahr sitzt sie dann wieder lockerer


----------



## Niko_E (9. Januar 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Sieht auch sehr schick aus muss ich sagen
> Hast Du knapp 170 dafür bezahlt????



Danke find ich auch, bin auch öfter mal drum rum geschlichen und hab mich dann endlich dazu durchgerungen sie mitzunehmen...
Habe im endeffekt 135  dafür bezahlt, da sie eigentlich 200 kosten sollte also schon ein Schnapper...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (9. Januar 2013)

Oh, die Scott Jacke sieht ja auch sehr schick aus. Das Magenta ist wirklich sehr schön und trendy. 
Manchmal darf man es ruhig auch ein bißel bunt treiben 
Da hat sich ja glücklicherweise doch so einiges getan und es ist ja wirklich für jeden Geschmack was dabei. Von dezent bis quietschgrell 

*@Schranzi:*
Eine große Auswahl an bunten Biketeilen (Vorbau, Sattelstütze - u. Klemmen, Flats, Griffe....) hat beispielsweise *REVERSE *oder *SIXPACK* (gibts beides bei Hibike oder BMO).

*@ Tesla:* Das Packmaß ist auf alle Fälle recht voluminös. Bekäme sie jetzt nicht in meinen kleinen 10 L Rucksack. Vielleicht doch, aber da müsste der restliche Inhalt komplett zu Hause bleiben 
Also, nicht vergleichbar mit ner Windjacke oder anderen dünnen Regenjacke


----------



## NiBi8519 (9. Januar 2013)

Huhu
habe mir von Sixpack schon was raus gesucht. Hatten genau den Vorbau den ich haben will und die Farbe/ Farbton passt perfekt. 

Ich hoffe ich verhau mich mit dem Vorbau nicht da dieser extrem kurz ist.
Verspreche mir davon halt einiges, naja ich werde sehen ob ich zurecht komme. 
Schönen abend noch

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tesla71 (9. Januar 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> *@ Tesla:* Das Packmaß ist auf alle Fälle recht voluminös. Bekäme sie jetzt nicht in meinen kleinen 10 L Rucksack. Vielleicht doch, aber da müsste der restliche Inhalt komplett zu Hause bleiben



Na, das wollen wir ja nicht. 




Silvermoon schrieb:


> Also, nicht vergleichbar mit ner Windjacke oder anderen dünnen Regenjacke.



Alles klar, Danke Dir!


----------



## vitaminc (12. Januar 2013)

*Ich suche für die Frau:*
Knie+Schienbeinprotektoren, leichtes Packmaß, für AllMountain-Bereich.

POC VPD würde laut Größentabelle in "S" passen, ist aber leider ziemlich teuer.

Jemand ne Alternative?

Danke.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. Januar 2013)

ziemlich teuer, lohnt sich aber, ich hab die für den Ellbogen. da zwickt nichts, da rutscht nix, die Dinger passen einfach und stören nicht!


----------



## vitaminc (13. Januar 2013)

> ziemlich teuer, lohnt sich aber, ich hab die für den Ellbogen. da zwickt nichts, da rutscht nix, die Dinger passen einfach und stören nicht!



Hm, echt? - habe schon öfters mal gelesen, dass die Nähte gerne reißen, die Verarbeitung nicht ganz dem Preis entspricht.

Ich würde Ihr ja am liebsten die ONeal Sinner/AMX kaufen (die ich selbst fahre und über jeden Zweifel erhaben sind), werden Ihr aber wohl nicht mal in der kleinsten Größe passen.

661 Rage würde in S wohl auch gehen, und ggf. auch Race Face Ambush in S (von denen viel Gutes zu lesen ist).


----------



## Weepie (18. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mir nun auch die *Entire EVO-Women Jacke * bestellt.
Der Preis scheint ja echt super zu sein. 
Ich bin gespannt.

Habe Größe S bestellt 1,66 - 57kg.
Sollte hoffentlich passen.


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Januar 2013)

Weepie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir nun auch die *Entire EVO-Women Jacke * bestellt.
> Der Preis scheint ja echt super zu sein.
> ...



Na, dann mal willkommen im Club der Platzangst-Jacken-Trägerinnen 
Nicht nur der Preis ist super, auch die Jacke im Gesamten ist echt 
Viel Spaß mit!!


----------



## NiBi8519 (19. Januar 2013)

Morgen zusammen,

falls es jemanden interessiert, bei Tschibo unter Sale gibt es für die kälteren Tage noch jacken und Hosen. Sind zwar nicht direkt fürs biken aber sollte trotzdem gehen. Habe mir dort gesten eine Hose bestellt für grade mal 25? Euronen....


Lg


----------



## wildbiker (19. Januar 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> *Ich suche für die Frau:*
> Knie+Schienbeinprotektoren, leichtes Packmaß, für AllMountain-Bereich.
> 
> POC VPD würde laut Größentabelle in "S" passen, ist aber leider ziemlich teuer.
> ...



Hab die Teile auch und lange gezögert und mir doch gekauft und nicht bereut, sitzen echt super, drücken nicht, merkt man kaum. Vorallem find ich gut, dass etwas Schienbein noch geschützt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (19. Januar 2013)

> Hab die Teile auch und lange gezögert und mir doch gekauft und nicht bereut, sitzen echt super, drücken nicht, merkt man kaum. Vorallem find ich gut, dass etwas Schienbein noch geschützt ist.



Ich hatte die POC VPD fürs Knie bestellt, und zwar in S, hätte passen sollen, haben aber nicht, waren zu klein. POC fällt grundsätzlich etwas kleiner aus, ansonsten Material war ganz gut. 

Wir haben danach O'Neal in S bestellt, die sind nicht nur günstiger, sondern passen erheblich besser und sind auch vom Material bequemer und naja, SasTec taugt einfach!

POC mag sicher gut sein, aber in meinen Augen einfach nur überteuert!

Wem aber die Sinner zu groß in S sind, wird wohl zu POC S greifen müssen.


----------



## Vaena (21. Januar 2013)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen,
> 
> falls es jemanden interessiert, bei Tschibo unter Sale gibt es für die kälteren Tage noch jacken und Hosen. Sind zwar nicht direkt fürs biken aber sollte trotzdem gehen. Habe mir dort gesten eine Hose bestellt für grade mal 25? Euronen....
> 
> ...



Mein Freund hats bereits bei der Galerie eingestellt: Ich hab angefangen selbst Softshell-Hosen fürs Biken und sonstige Aktivitäten im Winter zu nähen.
Wenn ich den reinen Materialpreis rechne bin ich bei ca. 20 Euro, plus 2h Arbeit. 
Dafür kann ich sie genau so machen, wie ich sie mag.(passend für kurze dicke Beine, vernünftigen Bund obendran- Hüfthosen sind im Winter doch eher schei****).
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc_111720uqz.jpg


----------



## NiBi8519 (21. Januar 2013)

Na das sieht doch mal ganz gut aus.
Halten die Hosen denn auch gut?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (21. Januar 2013)

Schaut gut aus.
Wo kriegst du den Stoff dann her?? Gibt's so Softshell in jedem Stoff-Laden?


----------



## Warnschild (22. Januar 2013)

Vaena schrieb:


> Mein Freund hats bereits bei der Galerie eingestellt: Ich hab angefangen selbst Softshell-Hosen fürs Biken und sonstige Aktivitäten im Winter zu nähen.
> Wenn ich den reinen Materialpreis rechne bin ich bei ca. 20 Euro, plus 2h Arbeit.
> Dafür kann ich sie genau so machen, wie ich sie mag.(passend für kurze dicke Beine, vernünftigen Bund obendran- Hüfthosen sind im Winter doch eher schei****).
> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dsc_111720uqz.jpg



Mich würd' interessieren, wie sie "am Körper" aussehen und genau, ob sie entsprechend lange halten, winddicht sind etc.


----------



## NiBi8519 (22. Januar 2013)

Wo sind die den im Mark zu sehen? Gibt es einen Link?


----------



## Vaena (22. Januar 2013)

Hoi,

erst mal hier ein Paar Bilder.
http://www.pixum.de/meine-fotos/album/6646564

Herrenmodell ist etwas länger und schmaler, Damenmodell eher...nunja, für viel Hintern und wenig Beine...

Stoffe habe ich über extremtextil.de bestellt.
Die braune Hose ist aus dünnerem, die schwarze aus dickerem Softshell (mit Wollbeflockung). Beinabschluss hat Gummi mit Silikonschicht, damit die Beine auf den Schuhen nicht hochrutschen. Salewa benutzt das gleiche System bei seinen Alpin Extreme Hosen. 
Meine Schnittmuster mache ich selbst. Sobald der Stoff leer ist werd ich sie mal "informatisieren" und auf meinen Blog stellen. Aber eigentlich optimiere ich von Hose zu Hose weiter.

Outdoortauglichkeit wurde beim Radfahren im Schneematsch getestet und für gut befunden. Jetzt muss ich noch sehen was die Waschmaschine macht aber ich bin recht zuverlässig. 
Sie sind winddicht und wasserabweisend, aber nicht wasserdicht. 
Muss mal noch mit anderen Stoffen experimentieren z.B. Softshell mit Membran oder Hardshell .... mal sehen. 
Ich hab immer sehr viele Ideen und kritzel immer alle Papierfitzel mit neuem voll.


----------



## sandee.d (30. Januar 2013)

um auch meinen senf dazu zugeben, hab mir auch die Platzangst Jacke bestellt....einfach meeeega!!


----------



## NiBi8519 (30. Januar 2013)

sandee.d schrieb:


> um auch meinen senf dazu zugeben, hab mir auch die Platzangst Jacke bestellt....einfach meeeega!!



Hihi wie schön das sich noch jemand genauso freu wie ich. Hast Du die schon bei dem miesen Wetter an gehabt? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandee.d (30. Januar 2013)

nein leider noch nicht   das wetter war wirklich viel zu mies und sibierische kälte.


----------



## NiBi8519 (30. Januar 2013)

Also bei leichtem Regen und bei Schneefall war alles bestens bei mir.
Naja man muss es ja net drauf an legen bei dem jetzigen Wetter  

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## sandee.d (30. Januar 2013)

ich werds noch rausfinden


----------



## NiBi8519 (31. Januar 2013)

Dann viel spaß und berichte mal bitte


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. März 2013)

hallo zusammen!

Wer weiß wie die *TLD* Klamotten ausfallen?
ich möchte gern dieses Shirt bestellen und bin unsicher ob M oder S

http://www.hibike.com/shop/product/...Skyline-S-S-Trikot-Mod-2013.html#var_93060390


----------



## 4mate (28. März 2013)

*Jemand Erfahrung mit den Frauen-Größen bei Troy Lee Designs?*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (29. März 2013)

oh danke!
Leider hat hibike die nicht lagernden Größen wieder aus dem Shop genommen, damit man sie nicht mit Osterrabatt bestellen kann


----------



## Schnurz (1. April 2013)

Sind zwar nicht wirklich Klamotten, aber fand es doch irgendwie interessant für die Kategorie. 

Verkaufe passend zum (hoffentlich) bald kommenden Frühling zwei Oakley Sonnenbrillen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...nbrille-black-red-black-grey-gradient-neu-ovp

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...nnenbrille-rust-black-iridium-brown-neuwertig


----------



## mtbbee (16. April 2013)

Verschenke ein neues und damit ungetragenes Cannondale Trikot - nur Porto bitte 2,20 Euro

Das Trikot ist mir zu kurz, geeignet bis 1,60 m und dann Größe XS also eher 34 als 36, obwohl 36 auch passt, nur eben zu kurz.

Grundfarbe hellblau/weiss


Edit: und weg ist es


----------



## specialist (19. April 2013)

Werte Damen,
bitte euch um Vorschläge für eine legere lange Bikehose für meine Freundin. Mittleres Preissegment wäre okay. 
Welche Empfehlungen könnt ihr geben.

Grüße specialist


----------



## mystik-1 (20. April 2013)

mtbbee schrieb:


> Edit: und weg ist es




und wird vom nachwuchs gerade stolz durch die gegend gefuehrt.


----------



## franziskarrr (14. Mai 2013)

heyhey,

hätte auch mal ne frage. ich trag normalerweise ne 46 und  wollte mir ein paar schöne bike-shorts kaufen. hab letztens welche von  north face gefunden, da war allerdings die L zu klein und in der XL sah  ich iwie verloren aus. 
könnt ihr mir sagen wie maloja, platzangst  und iXS ausfallen? bzw. könnt ihr spezielle marken empfehlen... manche  sehen bei BMO auch einfach iwie unförmig aus, sind's aber vielleicht gar  nicht.

ach und die schon oft genannte platzangst-jacke gibt's  auch noch... allerdings in L... was trägst denn du sonst @Schranzi85? du  hattest die XL, gell? meinst du ich soll die mal bestellen oder soll  ich's gar nicht erst versuchen? 

lg, franzi


----------



## Schnitte (14. Mai 2013)

Platzangst fällt wohl recht groß aus. zumindest war das letztes Jahr so 
Maloja fällt dagegen extrem unterschiedlich aus. Manchmal trage ich da ne XL und dann gibt es andere Sachen die ich in M trage...also alles etwas unklar 

da kannst du nur mal testen und probieren


----------



## NiBi8519 (14. Mai 2013)

franziskarrr schrieb:


> heyhey,
> 
> hätte auch mal ne frage. ich trag normalerweise ne 46 und  wollte mir ein paar schöne bike-shorts kaufen. hab letztens welche von  north face gefunden, da war allerdings die L zu klein und in der XL sah  ich iwie verloren aus.
> könnt ihr mir sagen wie maloja, platzangst  und iXS ausfallen? bzw. könnt ihr spezielle marken empfehlen... manche  sehen bei BMO auch einfach iwie unförmig aus, sind's aber vielleicht gar  nicht.
> ...



Hi,

also ich trage generell XL- die jacke habe ich auch in dieser Größe und si passt supi- auch mit dickerem Pulli drunter. Ich habe sonst in Oberteilen 44- 46 (eher 44 und kommt auf den Schnitt an) und bin froh XL bestelt zu haben.
_______________________________________________________________

Da wir grade bei dem Thema Größen sind....
Wollte mir jetzt bei Decathlon Shorts und ein Shirt bestellen.
Habe extra Größe L genommen da es für Herren war.

Naja alles war zu klein 
Die Krönung war dabei eine Freeride Short- in L bestellt und die bekomme ich nur so grade eben über meinen Hintern- von der länge wäre sie soweit ok. Naja habe mal die Luft angehalten und versucht zu zu machen- oha sag ich nur...... Misserfolg!!!!!!!!

Habe mir die selbe Hose jetzt in XXL bestellt da diese in XL nicht lieferbar ist und wenn ich L schon nur knapp übern Hintern bekomme und nicht mal zu, sollte die dann evtl passen- ist nur die Frage bzgl. der Länge. 

Die andere Short in L habe ich zwar zu bekommen aber dennoch zu eng- dort wird XL reichen.

Kann man mal sehen wie unterschiedlich diese Größen alle sind
Ich bin einfach unförmig zur Zeit verdammt


----------



## Gamasche (14. Mai 2013)

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass alles was in den normalen Konfektionsgrössen angeboten wird (bei mir 40), zum Beispiel bei Gore, Vaude und auch IXS, auch passt.


----------



## Bettina (14. Mai 2013)

Gamasche schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass alles was in den normalen Konfektionsgrössen angeboten wird (bei mir 40), zum Beispiel bei Gore, Vaude und auch IXS, auch passt.



Bei den genannten mag das passen.
Bei Maloya gar nicht, da paß ich einfach nicht in die Damengrößen M oder L rein. Und ich habe normalerweise 40. 

Eine TNF Bike-Short habe ich in Männergröße M, etwas schlabberig aber ganz gut (da ich wegen OP-Folgen grad etwas empfindlich am Bauch bin...).

Gruß Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flowriderin (14. Mai 2013)

franziskarrr schrieb:


> heyhey,
> 
> hätte auch mal ne frage. ich trag normalerweise ne 46 und  wollte mir ein paar schöne bike-shorts kaufen. hab letztens welche von  north face gefunden, da war allerdings die L zu klein und in der XL sah  ich iwie verloren aus.
> könnt ihr mir sagen wie maloja, platzangst  und iXS ausfallen? bzw. könnt ihr spezielle marken empfehlen... manche  sehen bei BMO auch einfach iwie unförmig aus, sind's aber vielleicht gar  nicht.
> ...


 
Also Maloja fällt in der Regel super klein aus. Da braucht man eigentlich immer eine Nummer größer als normal.
Großzügig geschnitten ist VAUDE google mal nach vaudeshop villingen. Da kannst du gleich online bestellen und die haben soweit ich weiß auch große Größen.


----------



## franziskarrr (14. Mai 2013)

danke schonmal für eure antworten! 

dann weiß ich zumindest, was ich schonmal nicht bestellen brauch... 
Vaude schau ich mir mal an, die hab ich beim stöbern bis jetzt noch nicht gesehen... danke für den tipp!


----------



## maddin80 (15. Mai 2013)

hallo an die Damen-Gruppe!

Eine Frage, welche Motive wünschen sich Frauen auf T-Shirts zum Thema biken?

Gruß


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Mai 2013)

Motive? Bilder? Eher gar keine  was grafisches schon, Muster ja... Farben nicht immer Lila Pink ...


----------



## 4mate (15. Mai 2013)

T-Shirts zum  biken?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Mai 2013)

Achso, Shirts? Keine Trikots?!


----------



## maddin80 (15. Mai 2013)

Ja, mein Frage bezog sich auf Shirts, nichts Trikots und nein, nicht zum biken, sondern einfach so zum tragen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Mai 2013)

sowas z.B.
http://www.anthonyoram.com/collecti...at/products/bike-love-120x170mm-greeting-card

aber warum fragst Du?


----------



## maddin80 (16. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen!

Danke, reine Neugierde :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (20. Mai 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> hallo zusammen!
> 
> Wer weiß wie die *TLD* Klamotten ausfallen?
> ich möchte gern dieses Shirt bestellen und bin unsicher ob M oder S
> ...



Jetzt weiß ich es, sie fallen recht großzügig aus, ich habe je nach Marke S oder M, das TLD passt in S perfekt!


----------



## chayenne06 (22. Mai 2013)

Hallo Mädels,
hab ne Platzangst Shorts (Alice) in XL zu verkaufen. 
Und eine Kombi aus kurzer Hose mit passendem Trikot von Craft - perfekt fürs Rennradln. 
ebenfall in XL.
alles im Bikemarkt


----------



## jboe (29. Mai 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> sowas z.B.
> http://www.anthonyoram.com/collecti...at/products/bike-love-120x170mm-greeting-card
> 
> aber warum fragst Du?




Wenn das jemand druckt, nehme ich auch eins...


----------



## licht.t.richter (1. Juni 2013)

Bei Gewinnspiel gewonnene ION Shorts und Shirt in Größe M im Bikemarkt zu verkaufen. Neu und ungetragen


----------



## bineee (11. Juni 2013)

da hab ich auch noch die gleiche Hose in S dazu 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/175666-ion-nova-s-neu-in-lila


----------



## chayenne06 (14. Juni 2013)

Verkaufe im Bikemarkt eine Vaude Spray 3/4 Pants in Größe M. ist ne Regenhose  Vielleicht kann sie ja jemand von Euch gebrauchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KarinS (14. Juni 2013)

Verkaufe im Bikemarkt eine neue + ungetragene Scott Roarban Short
in Gr. M - Farbe petrol, Modell 2013.


----------



## sandee.d (24. Juni 2013)

jboe schrieb:


> Wenn das jemand druckt, nehme ich auch eins...


ich auch ich auch!!!


----------



## mtbvonberg (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo Frauen-Power!

Ich brauche einmal konstruktives Feedback zu Frauen Shirts. Was haltet Ihr von dem Design, zu verspielt, zu weiblich?


----------



## jboe (24. Juni 2013)

Hi!

Mir wäre es zu verspielt. Sorry
Soll es ein Trikot oder T-Shirt werden?
Ich fände was technisch und zugleich ein klein bisschen mädchenmäßiges cool!

Mach mal weiter...


----------



## mtbvonberg (24. Juni 2013)

Das ist ein Funktions-Top. Ok, zu verspielt. Danke fürs Feedback! Was verstehst Du denn unter technisch, das Bikeparts in die Grafik mit einfließen?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (24. Juni 2013)

Das Schwarz ist cool, aber zuviele Schmetterlinge und zuviele Blumen.
Es gibt genügend Angebote für die Frauen, die auf sowas stehen, aber leider viel zu wenige, die auch Totenköpfe oder ähnliches mögen...

Ich find die Motive der Herrentrikots von PrimalWear echt cool, bei den Damen gibt's aber selbst da nicht so viele coole Motive, auch wenn die Schmetterlinge und Blumen zumindest von den Farben her mehr Auswahl bieten... 

Und weiß/helle Farben sind für mich auch ein No Go: Frische Dreckspritzer auf der Kleidung mögen aj noch zeigen, dass ich keine Angst vor Dreck hab, aber wenn's frisch gewaschen ist, will ich keine verblassten Dreckflecken sehen...


----------



## jboe (24. Juni 2013)

mtbvonberg schrieb:


> Das ist ein Funktions-Top. Ok, zu verspielt. Danke fürs Feedback! Was verstehst Du denn unter technisch, das Bikeparts in die Grafik mit einfließen?



Ja. Ich mag T-Shirts wo man nicht gleich erkennt was los ist, aber jemand der genauso unterwegs ist, gleich weiß was Sache ist.

Wenn jemand eine Quelle kennt, bitte schicken!


----------



## mtbvonberg (24. Juni 2013)

@WarriorPrincess

Ok, etwas weniger girly like. Werde mich da mal an etwas setzen und eine Grafik erstellen.

@jboe

Ok, die Frage ist, wie man das genau umsetzen soll, denn Bikeparts z.B. sind ja schon ziemlich offensichtlich. Hast Du ein Beispiel, wie Du dir soetwas vorstellst?


----------



## jboe (24. Juni 2013)

Du bist hier der Grafiker.
Was sagst du zu einer Blume, wo die Blüte ein Kettenblatt ist?
Weiter oben gab es einen Link zu einer Grußkarte. Das fand ich niedlich. Aber wenn es ein Trikot werden soll, passt sowas nicht.


----------



## 4mate (24. Juni 2013)

das:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbvonberg (24. Juni 2013)

Werde mich mal an so eine Blume machen.

Das Herz sieht gut aus, denke dass das aber nicht wikrlich gut auf nen Jersey passt.


----------



## jboe (24. Juni 2013)

Ich denke schon, das es passt...


----------



## Cosmopolitan87 (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal kein neues Thema aufmachen und hoffe, dass ihr mir hier helfen könnt. Und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach Langfinger-Handschuhen, jedoch sind mir so gut wie alle in S/8 zu groß.  Habe mir schon welche von Oneal und Fox bestellt und musste sie leider zurückschicken. In Bikeläden war ich auch schon und da sah es im Prinzip genauso mau aus. Ein Paar hat mir gepasst aber gleich 50 Euro gekostet. Meistens ist der Stoff an den Fingern für mich zu lang oder der Handschuh zu breit.
Welche Handschuhe habt ihr denn so? Ich will eigentlich nicht mehr als 30 Euro ausgeben. Wäre nett wenn ihr mit helfen könntet  Hatte schon überlegt mal Kinderhandschuhe zu bestellen, vielleicht in Größe 7?


----------



## mtbvonberg (24. Juni 2013)

Meine Freundin hat die Giro Handschuhe für Frauen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (24. Juni 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> das:



Diese wunderschöne Grafik hängt hier an meiner Wand! 

Bitte nicht schlecht kopieren


----------



## sandee.d (25. Juni 2013)

jboe schrieb:


> Du bist hier der Grafiker.
> Was sagst du zu einer Blume, wo die Blüte ein Kettenblatt ist?
> Weiter oben gab es einen Link zu einer Grußkarte. Das fand ich niedlich. Aber wenn es ein Trikot werden soll, passt sowas nicht.



aus einem kettenblatt ne blume machen hab ich mir auch schon gedacht und der stiel ist die kette usw... fürn t-shirt top.


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Juni 2013)

Cosmopolitan87 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte mal kein neues Thema aufmachen und hoffe, dass ihr mir hier helfen könnt. Und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach Langfinger-Handschuhen, jedoch sind mir so gut wie alle in S/8 zu groß.  Habe mir schon welche von Oneal und Fox bestellt und musste sie leider zurückschicken. In Bikeläden war ich auch schon und da sah es im Prinzip genauso mau aus. Ein Paar hat mir gepasst aber gleich 50 Euro gekostet. Meistens ist der Stoff an den Fingern für mich zu lang oder der Handschuh zu breit.
> Welche Handschuhe habt ihr denn so? Ich will eigentlich nicht mehr als 30 Euro ausgeben. Wäre nett wenn ihr mit helfen könntet  Hatte schon überlegt mal Kinderhandschuhe zu bestellen, vielleicht in Größe 7?



Handschuhe für Girls von Sombrio Größe XS, z.B. bei Hibike:
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Freeride-Epik-Handschuhe-black-Mod-2012.html

Die haben auch noch weitere Girls-Modelle von Sombrio in XS für 20 Euronen, aber mit Lieferzeit. Einfach mal stöbern.
Habe Handschuhgröße 7 und XS passt mir bei Sombrio ausgezeichnet. Nicht zu weit und auch von der Fingerlänge her einwandfrei.


----------



## jboe (25. Juni 2013)

sandee.d schrieb:


> aus einem kettenblatt ne blume machen hab ich mir auch schon gedacht und der stiel ist die kette usw... fürn t-shirt top.



Coole Idee! Bin ich dafür!


----------



## maddin80 (26. Juni 2013)

bitte löschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Owaya (26. Juni 2013)

Cosmopolitan87 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte mal kein neues Thema aufmachen und hoffe, dass ihr mir hier helfen könnt. Und zwar bin ich auf der Suche nach Langfinger-Handschuhen, jedoch sind mir so gut wie alle in S/8 zu groß.  Habe mir schon welche von Oneal und Fox bestellt und musste sie leider zurückschicken. In Bikeläden war ich auch schon und da sah es im Prinzip genauso mau aus. Ein Paar hat mir gepasst aber gleich 50 Euro gekostet. Meistens ist der Stoff an den Fingern für mich zu lang oder der Handschuh zu breit.
> Welche Handschuhe habt ihr denn so? Ich will eigentlich nicht mehr als 30 Euro ausgeben. Wäre nett wenn ihr mit helfen könntet  Hatte schon überlegt mal Kinderhandschuhe zu bestellen, vielleicht in Größe 7?


 
ich hatte das gleiche Problem und musste seeeehr lange suchen bis ich endlich was passendes gefunden habe, nach ein paar Monaten schaut man dann auch nicht mehr so auf den Preis :
*ODLO* Handschuhe lang Endurance in Größe S (entspricht hier Größe 7) sind es dann geworden: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k504/a79554/handschuhe-lang-endurance.html
Preis war mit 50 Euro auch weit über meinem gesetzten Budget, aber ich bereue nichts. Die sitzen einfach Top.


----------



## Cosmopolitan87 (27. Juni 2013)

Dankeschön für die Beiträge! Ich  habe mich jetzt mal für die Handschuhe von Sombrio entschieden und auch XS genommen 
Bin mal gespannt!


----------



## mtbvonberg (28. Juni 2013)

Morgen! Werde mich mal an die Blume machen, denke kommende Woche sollte ein Ergebnis vorliegen :-D

Bis dahin könnte Ihr euch ja mal angucken, was es bis jetzt so alles gibt: www.mtb-von-berg.de

Gruß und schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Warnschild (28. Juni 2013)

Cosmopolitan87 schrieb:


> Dankeschön für die Beiträge! Ich  habe mich jetzt mal für die Handschuhe von Sombrio entschieden und auch XS genommen
> Bin mal gespannt!



Du musst halt deine Maße kennen: Handumfang und Fingerlänge. Ich selbst trage 6 1/2 - 7 und finde immer etwas. Meine Lieblingsmodelle sind von Roeckl, aber auch von Ergon habe ich ein geniales Paar, außerdem ein Paar Specialized, die gut passen und Winter- bzw. Regenhandschuhe von SealSkinz. Die "S, M, L,..."-Angaben sind markenspezifisch oft sehr verschieden und haben mir meist wenig geholfen.


----------



## mtbvonberg (3. Juli 2013)

Morgen! Es wurde ja das Thema Totenköpfe angesprochen, hier ein Mix aus Lady-Like und Totenkopf

Tanktop




Funktions-Top




Funktionsshirt




Die tech-Blume ist in der Mache!


----------



## NiBi8519 (3. Juli 2013)

Joa sieht echt klasse aus   :thumbup:

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbvonberg (3. Juli 2013)

Frauen Funktionsshirt Bone Head Black White  Back:




Frauen Funktionsshirt Bone Head red black Back:




Lady T-Shirt Tech Hybiscus


----------



## barbarissima (3. Juli 2013)

Cool


----------



## mtbvonberg (3. Juli 2013)

An weiteren Motiven wird aktuell gearbeitet. Weitere Tech Elemente und auch Sachen mit Skull.

Falls euch was gefällt: www.mtb-von-berg.de

Falls noch bestimmte Motive gewünscht sind, schickt mir eine E-Mail mit Ideen.


----------



## sandee.d (3. Juli 2013)

mtbvonberg schrieb:


> Frauen Funktionsshirt Bone Head Black White  Back:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TOOOOOP! 

da ich nicht so die verspielte bin ist mir das andere noch zu sehr schmetterlinglastig, aber über geschmack lässt sich ja streiten. grundsätzlich alles eine gute umsetzung


----------



## mtbvonberg (3. Juli 2013)

Danke! Wie gesagt, arbeite an weiteren Motiven. Wenns dir gefällt, hoffe, Du weißt wo Du es bekommst?! ;-)


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. Juli 2013)

Das Bone-Head ist echt klasse, und auch das Tech Hibiscus! 
Bei den Schmetterlingen schließe ich mich sandee.d an, noch zu verspielt. Aber die anderen beiden sind Spitze!!!


----------



## 4mate (3. Juli 2013)

Mann kann nicht wahllos MTB-Totenköpfe und Schmetterlinge drauf klatschen 
Lass dich von einer Mountainbikerin beraten und weniger drauf wäre hier mehr


----------



## WarriorPrincess (3. Juli 2013)

Warum gibbet das Trail Devil eigentlich nur für Herren??


----------



## Itzy (3. Juli 2013)

Also ich denke nicht, dass es wahllos war, er hat ja durchaus nachgefragt und um Vorschläge gebeten. Ich finde die Ideen grundsätzlich nicht schlecht, der Skull gefällt mir auch supergut. Beim Rest schließe ich mich den Vorrednern an, noch zu verspielt. Mehr davon!


----------



## mtbvonberg (3. Juli 2013)

Weil ich das noch nicht umgesetzt habe, das Trail Devikl kommt morgen im Laufe des Tages. ;-)

Danke, wie schon gesagt, für Ideen habe ich ein offenes Ohr.Stimmt, es war nicht wahllos, es muss ja zusammen passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbvonberg (4. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Ladys!

Das Short Trail Devil ist jetzt auch für Ladys erhältlich:
http://mtbvonberg.spreadshirt.de/mtb-von-berg-lady-trail-devil-A25007959/customize/color/1

Auch alle anderen Shirts sind nun wieder in jeder Größe verfügbar.

Gruß


----------



## MiaMerl (4. Juli 2013)

Mir gefällt die Kombo Totenkopf und Schmetterlinge! Ein bisschen TwoFace. ;b
Auch sonst ist mtb von Berg eine ziemlich coole Sache!


----------



## mtbvonberg (5. Juli 2013)

@mia Merl

Danke! Falls Du/Ihr wie schon geschrieben noch Anregungen habt, habe immer ein offenes Ohr.
Einen guten Start in den Tag und ins Wochenende!


----------



## mtbvonberg (5. Juli 2013)

Hier ein weiteres T-Shirt "What I LIKE - FREERIDE"

navy/neongelb:




red / black




neongreen


----------



## mtbvonberg (8. Juli 2013)

Der Baumschubser geht auch für Ladys um:


----------



## jboe (8. Juli 2013)

Wir wollen doch die Natur nutzen und sie nicht zerstören. Oder hab ich da was bei deinem Shirt missverstanden?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Juli 2013)

Ich musste vorhin jedenfalls direkt an das Motiv denken, als mein Mann mal wieder genen einen Baum gekämpft hat  Der Baum hat aber gewonnen und keinen Kratzer abbekommen, mein Mann aber ne kleine Schramme  
Insofern denke ich, dass sich die Natur gegen die "Baumschubser" schon wehren kann.


----------



## mtbvonberg (8. Juli 2013)

Abend Zusammen!

Eine kurze Erklärung zum Baumschubser Short. Es geht natürlich nicht darum die Natur zu zerstören,viel mehr ist es darauf bezogen, das sicher einige von uns schon Kontakt mit einem Baum hatten   Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich, das auch mal ein morscher Baum dabei sein kann ...


----------



## jboe (9. Juli 2013)

Achso, na dann ist ja alles gut.  Anscheinend hab ich da noch nicht so viele Erlebnisse mit machen müssen, so das es nicht mein erster Gedanke war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbvonberg (9. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen!

Kann dir auch nur von solch einer Erfahrung abraten, je nach  Baum sehr schmerzhaft. Mir liegt es fern, Trails und Natur zu zerstören, eher appelliere ich an alle mit bedacht und Verstand zu fahren.


----------



## scylla (9. Juli 2013)

ich glaube, es gehört schon extrem viel skepsis dazu, das baumschubser-motiv nicht als selbstironie wahrzunehmen


----------



## mtbvonberg (9. Juli 2013)

@WarriorPrincess

Hoffe deinem Mann geht es wieder besser. Das wäre doch ein perfektes Geschenk für ihn, oder nicht?! :-D


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Juli 2013)

Für meinen auch!

Bestellt! Hoffentlich passt XL.


----------



## mtbvonberg (10. Juli 2013)

Das freut mich! 
Ich bin 1,89m groß und wiege knapp 83Kg. Die normalen Shirts passen mir in M sehr gut.

Hier der GhostBiker für Ladys:




und der TrailKeeper:


----------



## Schnitte (10. Juli 2013)

das Trailkeeper ist sehr cool 
vielleicht bestelle ich dass für meien freund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbvonberg (10. Juli 2013)

Hätte ich nichts dagegen :-D Schön, das es gefällt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Juli 2013)

mtbvonberg schrieb:


> Das freut mich!
> Ich bin 1,89m groß und wiege knapp 83Kg. Die normalen Shirts passen mir in M sehr gut.



Uuups, na dann schaun mer mal. Der Mann ist nur 1,76 m groß, hat aber dafür so ca. 87 kg. Wir haben die letzte Zeit immer zu XL gegriffen, damit er nicht wie ne Presswurst aussieht.


----------



## mtbvonberg (11. Juli 2013)

Bin keine Kante, nur ganz nebenbei :-D

Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Juli 2013)

Shirt ist da, ich denke L hätte gereicht. Anprobieren geht leider noch nicht, er kriegt es nämlich zum Geburtstag, so als Überraschung zu den neuen Radschuhen (von denen er natürlich weiß). Naja, muss er halt reinwachsen. In die Breite geht schließlich immer.


----------



## mtbvonberg (19. Juli 2013)

Und, passt es, oder war der Geburtstag noch nicht?

Funktions-Shirt Flower Power blue
Front



Back




white brown grey Front



back





4 Cross


----------



## mtbvonberg (19. Juli 2013)




----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Juli 2013)

mtbvonberg schrieb:


> Und, passt es, oder war der Geburtstag noch nicht?



Geburtstag ist nächste Woche. Habe mir aber eines seiner passenden geschnappt und verglichen.
Also er muss wirklich noch etwas reinwachsen. Im Dezember dürfte es passen, dann hat sich wieder Winterspeck angefuttert.


----------



## stuk (27. Juli 2013)

Hi Ladies,

wir verkaufen neuwertige Five Ten Lady Karver in 38.
Passen leider nicht so richtig und für einen Umtausch ist es zu spät....
Mehr Infos in unserer Bikemarktanzeige....
mfg


----------



## stuk (28. Juli 2013)

mtbvonberg schrieb:


> und der TrailKeeper:



Hallo,
wollen grade ein paar Sachen bestellen, können aber das TrailKeeper-Motiv als Damen-Tshirt nicht finden....


----------



## mtbvonberg (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo!

So, der Fehler ist korrigiert und das Trail-Keeper T-Shirt für Ladys ist nun wieder verfügbar.

http://mtbvonberg.spreadshirt.de/mtb-von-berg-lady-trail-keeper-t-shirt-A25229055/customize/color/4

Leider ist die obige Farbe nicht mehr im Programm.

Falls Ihr Fragen habt, könnt Ihr mich gerne auch direkt anschreiben.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bello76 (28. Juli 2013)

Hi Mädels,

Ghost Bikes hat 2013 ganz nette Damen Radbekleidung. Schaut mal unter www.absoluts24.de
Die bieten so ziemlich alles an was ghost so hat.


----------



## stuk (28. Juli 2013)

mtbvonberg schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> So, der Fehler ist korrigiert und das Trail-Keeper T-Shirt für Ladys ist nun wieder verfügbar.
> 
> ...



Hallo und DANKE 
hat alles geklappt

Gibt es vielleicht zum Herbst auch Langarm-Funktions-shirts ???

mfg


----------



## mtbvonberg (28. Juli 2013)

Schön, das alles geklappt hat, freut mich, wenn Euch die Shirts gefallen. Wir prüfen aktuell noch, ob Langarm-Funktionsshirts möglich sind. Wenn Ihr möchtet, kann ich euch auf dem Laufenden halten.


----------



## Biketrulla (7. Februar 2014)

Gibt was Neues 





Anthrazitfarbenes Funktionsshirt mit leuchtendgrünem Druck.

Wer Interesse hat fängt eine Unterhaltung mit mir an


----------



## Deleted298378 (15. Februar 2014)

Hallo ihr Lieben 
Ich glaube, hier ist meine Frage ganz gut aufgehoben. Es geht um Bikeshorts. Ich habe nun einige Kilo abgenommen und es wird mal Zeit für eine neue Hose. Meine aktuelle ist irgendein No Name Teil mit ziemlich engen Bund an den Beinen. Also eher unbequem.
Mein größtes Problem ist überhaupt Klamotten für Frauen zu finden. Ich war heute in 2 Läden und da war die Auswahl sowas von  Wo kauft ihr eure Bike Klamotten? Bevorzugt ihr Trägerhosen oder Shorts?


----------



## swe68 (16. Februar 2014)

Ich kaufe Klamotten sowohl im Laden als auch online…
Ich persönlich mag keine Trägerhosen. Ich weiß, dass viele darauf schwören, vielleicht meldet sich ja die eine oder andere dazu, aber ich mag es einfach nicht.
Meine Lieblingsbikehosen sind von Assos (ja, ich weiß, teuer, aber ich liebe diese Polster), die einen sehr breiten Bund haben, der nicht quetscht. 
Dann habe ich noch eine echte MTB-Short von Vaude. Sitzt sehr schön, das Polster ist auch gerade noch ok, aber nicht geeignet für längere Strecken.
Ich würde mal stöbern/mich hier beraten lassen, welche Hosen die anderen bevorzugen und dann mal schauen, wo Du diese bekommst.


----------



## NiBi8519 (16. Februar 2014)

Also ich hab bisher meine Hosen immer im Internet gekauft. Bei uns in den Läden ist die Auswahl sehr gering 
Am liebsten trage ich Shorts. Habe aber meistens eine Radler mit gutem Polster drunter. Ich habe eher das Problem für den Übergang eine gute Hose zu finden.

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Deleted298378 (16. Februar 2014)

Hier bei uns in der Gegend habe ich alle guten Läden durch und leider ohne Erfolg. Deswegen wollte ich mich nun mal im Internet umschauen. Trägerhosen für Damen gibt es ja auch nicht so viele wie für Männer habe ich gesehen. Mein Mann hat sich eine Trägerhose gekauft. Er ist sonst in Radlern gefahren und ist von der Trägerhose total begeistert. 
An Shorts habe ich auch schon gedacht. Sieht schön lässig aus  Aber dann noch ne Radler drunter? Ist das dann noch bequem?


----------



## swe68 (16. Februar 2014)

Ja, unter den Shorts trägt Frau dann eine Bikehose. Bei meinem Vaude-Exemplar war sie dabei. Das ist (in meiner Kombi) erstaunlich bequem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NiBi8519 (17. Februar 2014)

Bei mir war auch eine dabei, aber ich habe mir eine bessere gekauft und habe die drunter. Unbequem ist es definitiv nicht. Vlt liegt das dann an der Radler selbst keine Ahnung. Also sehe ich lässig aus und habe keine Popo Aua =D 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lucie (17. Februar 2014)

Biketrulla schrieb:


> Gibt was Neues
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...oder klickt hier


----------



## Deleted298378 (17. Februar 2014)

Ich sehe mich schon die nächsten Tage alle Onlineshops durchwühlen  Bis jetzt geht meine Tendenz zu Shorts und/oder Radler, da ich den Trägerhosen irgendwie nicht so richtig über den Weg traue und da die Auswahl ja auch leider nicht so groß ist.
Aber vielen Dank schon für eure Tipps. Falls es noch Meinungen zu Trägerhosen gibt -> immer her damit


----------



## scylla (17. Februar 2014)

pro Trägerhosen: 
- sitzen besser, können nicht rutschen
contra Trägerhosen: 
- für uns Frauen leider arg unpraktisch, wenn mal im Wald die Blase drückt und man sich erst mal halb ausziehen muss um die Träger runter zu streifen (besonders im Winter toll)

Ich trag meistens ne weite Short und darunter eine Lycra-Radlerhose (ohne Träger) meiner Wahl. 
Es gibt auch Shorts wo eine Radlerhose als "Innenhose" dabei ist. Aber diese Innenhosen sind oft von eher minderer Qualität, d.h. Polster ist schlecht, sitzen nicht gut, schneiden irgendwo ein… Wenn ich mal ein Short erwische, wo sowas dabei ist, dann landet die Innenhose erst mal ganz hinten im Schrank und wird irgendwann fast unbenutzt weggeworfen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. Februar 2014)

Ich hab auch ne Radlerhose mit Polster und drüber ne Shorts (bzw. im Winter ne lange Hose und für die Waden dann entweder Kniestrümpfe, oder wenn's ganz kalt wird Beinlinge)
Ich hab Träger auch nicht probiert, eben weil ich auf längeren Touren viel trink und öfters muss.

Ein heißer Tipp: Wenn du eine mit nem Polster gefunden hast, das nicht unbequem ist (merkt man leider erst auf Tour, ob sie 100% passt un nirgends zwickt drückt, o.ä.), kauf dir gleich mehrere Exemplare!


----------



## alexakeller83 (18. Februar 2014)

Hallöchen zusammen!

Jetzt noch einmal für die Anfänger im Mountainbike-Bereich 

Verstehe ich das richtig, dass einige von euch einfach eine Radlerhose (diese unansehnlichen engen dinger) tragen und dann einfach ne ganz normale (keine extra teure Bikeshorts) darüber?

Ich habe mir gerade erst ein Mountainbike zugelegt und mein Geld ist etwas knapp... Bei Decathlon gibt es die Radlerhosen derzeitig aber zu echt günstigen Konditionen und das wäre dann ne echte Alternative.

Für den Winter nehmt ihr dann die langen, oder? Oder sind diese Beinlinge besser? Die sehen ja teilweise echt verschärft aus (tolle Muster). ;-)

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted298378 (18. Februar 2014)

Ich war am Samstag bei Decathlon in Laatzen und hatte diese günstigen Radlerhosen auch in der Hand. Das Polster kann man aber meiner Meinung nach total in die Tonne treten. Das ist sowas von dünn... Für mich wäre das nichts


----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2014)

alexakeller83 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass einige von euch einfach eine Radlerhose (diese unansehnlichen engen dinger) tragen und dann einfach ne ganz normale (keine extra teure Bikeshorts) darüber?



Genau richtig verstanden.

Wegen Polsterdicke und -art muss jede selbst ausprobieren. Manche mögen dicke Polster, manche mögen dünne Polster, manche mögen gar kein Polster. Ich finde lange Touren mit Polsterhose angenehmer. Allerdings darf's für mich am liebsten dünn sein. Vielleicht sollte ich mir die Decathlon Dinger mal anschauen, wenn wir bei Neustadt eh immer quasi an einem vorbeifahren


----------



## alexakeller83 (18. Februar 2014)

Melanchen schrieb:


> Ich war am Samstag bei Decathlon in Laatzen und hatte diese günstigen Radlerhosen auch in der Hand. Das Polster kann man aber meiner Meinung nach total in die Tonne treten. Das ist sowas von dünn... Für mich wäre das nichts


 

Bisher fahre ich mit Jeans, ganz ohne Polster. ;-)


----------



## WarriorPrincess (18. Februar 2014)

So fing's bei mir auch an, bis zum Bikeurlaub in Saalbach, wo mir abends der Allerwerteste doch arg wehtat  
Dann kamen erst Shorts mit gepolsterter Innenhose aus dem Schlussverkauf und mittlerweile hab ich die richtigen Polster für mich gefunden und mir auch mal ne teurere Bikeshorts geleistet... (als Belohnung zum Examen)


----------



## alexakeller83 (18. Februar 2014)

Also ich muss schon sagen, dass mir mein Allerwertester nach unseren 2 Std. Touren ziemlich weh tut... Ab sofort alles am Anfang kaufen, geht halt echt ins Geld!

Wo kauft Ihr denn eure Kleidung? Ich habe Gr. 44/46 und finde im Netzt nichts so richtig tolles... Karrierte Shorts, florale Muster, rosa, lila  Sowas halt...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. Februar 2014)

Schau doch mal bei Amazon die haben zur Zeit ja einiges runter gesetzt und ich hab mir da auch schon viel bestellt. Musst halt viel suchen und Glück haben, dass es vllt deine Größe noch gibt aber da hat man bei den größeren Größen oft Glück 
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=sr_nr_n_...16435091&ie=UTF8&qid=1392724348&rnid=16435211
Habe vor kurzem zB erst eine Windjacke von Salewa UVP 129€ auf 50€ runter gesetzt gekauft die echt top ist


----------



## alexakeller83 (18. Februar 2014)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> Schau doch mal bei Amazon die haben zur Zeit ja einiges runter gesetzt und ich hab mir da auch schon viel bestellt. Musst halt viel suchen und Glück haben, dass es vllt deine Größe noch gibt aber da hat man bei den größeren Größen oft Glück
> http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=sr_nr_n_0?rh=n:16435051,n:16435091,n:16435211,n:345231011&bbn=16435091&ie=UTF8&qid=1392724348&rnid=16435211
> Habe vor kurzem zB erst eine Windjacke von Salewa UVP 129€ auf 50€ runter gesetzt gekauft die echt top ist


 
Cool, vielen Dank für den Tip! Da gucke ich doch direkt mal nach... ;-)


----------



## scylla (18. Februar 2014)

Generell derzeit mal die ganzen gängigen Online-Bikeshops durchschauen, viele haben sowas ähnliches wie "Winterschlussverkauf".
Bei Klamotten schau ich vor allem bei 
- Hibike
- Bike-Discount
- Chainreactioncycles
- Bike24

http://www.outdoor-broker.de
hat auch manchmal nette Teile zu günstigen Preisen, halt kein ständiges/verlässliches Sortiment.


----------



## wildbiker (19. Februar 2014)

Mag am liebsten Bikeklamotten von Gore, Maloja, Craft und Platzangst. Kauf meist bei bike24,  bikediscount, beim stadler hab ich auch schon das ein oder andere gefunden. Dann noch hibike, das zeug aus der Vorsaison, oft günstiger als das aktuelle. Am haltbarsten finden ich sind die Klamotten von gore. Fahr kaum noch Hosen mit Polster, wenn dann nur aufm Rennrad.

Gesendet von meinem C6833 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Februar 2014)

Seit ich den für mich optimalen Sattel gefunden habe, klemm´ich mir die Polsterhosen auch. Ich ziehe die Dinger maximal noch unter die Shorts wenn ich Mehrtagestouren fahre und dabei an jedem Tag 8-10 Stunden auf dem Sattel sitze. Dann aber gerne Gore, wobei die billigen, die bei den Shorts mit dabei sind, auch gehen. Ich reduziere dann die Sammlung, indem die billigen im Laufe der Tour in den Müll wandern. Gibt Platz im Rucksack.
Shorts: Sombrio, Fox, Race-Face, IXS, Vaude, Löffler, Ziener. Bei Hibike, Globetrotter, Bike Maxx und Stadler schau ich da immer mal nach Schnäppchen (und bei einem regionalen Sportkaufhaus hier in der Gegend).
Ansonsten bin ich zur Merinowollfraktion gewechselt. Socken, Unterwäsche, Sport-BHs, Trikots, Shirts, Longsleves, Buff und Mützen für unter den Helm von Icebreaker oder Smartwool. Die Polsterhosen von Icebreaker habe ich noch nicht probiert, weil so viele "normale" von früher noch bei mir rumliegen. Die "normalen" Trikots trage ich gerade auf, bzw. wenn es für ne Jacke zu warm ist als letzte Lage über den Longsleves, damit der Dreck dort drin hängen bleibt. Den Wollkram kann man nämlich öfter tragen, selbst wenn man transpiriert wie verrückt müffeln die nicht. Reduziert den Platzbedarf im Rucksack ebenfalls. Und da sie auch schnell wieder trocken sind und man sie bei 40°C durch die Waschmaschine jagen kann haben sie keinen Nachteil was die Pflege angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VeloWoman (20. Februar 2014)

OMG...endlich reduziert..egal obs jetzt wärmer wird. Dann freu ich mich halt auf nächsten Winter 
Softshellhose.. *seufzschmacht* ..und wehe die passt jetzt nicht (kommt spätestens Montag an *hippel* )


----------



## Montainberni (20. Februar 2014)

Schnurz schrieb:


> Sind zwar nicht wirklich Klamotten, aber fand es doch irgendwie interessant für die Kategorie.
> 
> Verkaufe passend zum (hoffentlich) bald kommenden Frühling zwei Oakley Sonnenbrillen:
> 
> ...




Hi, 
meine bessere Hälfte fährt die Fanfiluca Kollektion. 
Kennst die? 

Also ich meine die Klamotten nicht die Freundin.


----------



## HiFi XS (20. Februar 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ...
> *Ansonsten bin ich zur Merinowollfraktion gewechselt.* Socken, Unterwäsche, Sport-BHs, Trikots, Shirts, Longsleves, Buff und Mützen für unter den Helm von Icebreaker oder Smartwool. Die Polsterhosen von Icebreaker habe ich noch nicht probiert, weil so viele "normale" von früher noch bei mir rumliegen. .



Oh, wusste nicht, dass es Polsterhose von Icebreaker gibt. Ich hab mich im diesen Jahr eine Shorts von Icebreak aus Wolle gekauft - die trage ich fast ununterbrochen jetzt wenn ich in der Stadt unterwegs bin. Die sind sowas von perfekt da sie sehr gut mit allen Wollsachen kombinieren,  warm halten und richtig gut und so normal aussehen (tailored). Ich wurde die allerdings nicht auf Tour fahren. Meine lieblings Tourenhose war von Loeka. Kanadische Laden mit Bikeklamotten für Frauen von Frauen. Super die Hose - die haben diese eine aber nicht mehr im Programm. Meine fällt nach 4 Jahren langsam auseinander, aber ich nähe sie und trage sie weiter.  Bin auch mit Pearl Izumi gut zufrieden oder ... ja ... alle. Beste Polsterhose habe ich jetzt von Pearl. Die orangene - und die fahre ich ja. 

Sonst kaufe ich in letzter Zeit häufig bei mysportworldclub.de - du muss dich da anmelden, aber es lohnt sich. Ich hab echt gute Deals bekommen.


----------



## franziskarrr (21. Februar 2014)

alexakeller83 schrieb:


> Also ich muss schon sagen, dass mir mein Allerwertester nach unseren 2 Std. Touren ziemlich weh tut... Ab sofort alles am Anfang kaufen, geht halt echt ins Geld!
> 
> Wo kauft Ihr denn eure Kleidung? Ich habe Gr. 44/46 und finde im Netzt nichts so richtig tolles... Karrierte Shorts, florale Muster, rosa, lila  Sowas halt...



ich hab bisher nur eine totale billig-polsterhose vom lidl und find sie grauenvoll... ich weiß nicht ob ich mich mal an ne teure wagen soll oder ob ich das generell nicht leiden kann...  fühl mich da, als hätte ich ne windel an... 
aber es geht bei mir auch ohne polsterhose eigentlich mit den schmerzen... wenn ich nen tour fahr merk ich nix... nur evtl. am nächsten tag gleich wieder auf den sattel schwingen wäre unangehnehm... 

mit der größe ists teilweise nicht ganz so einfach (kann ich aus erfahrung sagen) ... maloja find ich vom design her auch total schön, aber die fallen leider zu klein aus... hab hosen von platzangst (die rabbit ist lila! ) und raceface, die find ich super...


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Februar 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Oh, wusste nicht, dass es Polsterhose von Icebreaker gibt. Ich hab mich im diesen Jahr eine Shorts von Icebreak aus Wolle gekauft - die trage ich fast ununterbrochen jetzt wenn ich in der Stadt unterwegs bin. Die sind sowas von perfekt da sie sehr gut mit allen Wollsachen kombinieren,  warm halten und richtig gut und so normal aussehen (tailored).



Ich glaub´, die Shorts habe ich auch. Wenn es die aus Baumwoll-/Merinogemisch sind. Gab es in dunkelgrau und beige. Habe ich letztes Jahr für die Hälfte bei Globetrotter geschnappt. Sind mir aber zu schade zum biken, die trage ich so (wie auch den kurzen Rock aus dem gleichen Stoff). Habe aber noch ein paar knielange Shorts mit weiterem Bein aus reiner Merinowolle gefunden. Das sind zwar Sporthosen, denen man das auch ansieht, aber sowas von bequem und muckelig warm.
Also die Polsterhosen habe ich bei Bergzeit.de gesehen. Ist ein Merinowoll-/Kunstfasergemisch. Sind dort zwar runtergesetzt, aber mit 99,00 Euronen immer noch ganz schön happig. Noch sind alle Größe da, ich warte noch....


----------



## HiFi XS (6. März 2014)

Hallo Ladies,

ich suche verzweifelt (weil ich sie brauche) eine neue 3/4 lange Polsterhose. Ich hatte mal vor vielen Jahren eine von Nike gehabt und die war einfach klasse von der Verarbeitung, Komfort und Material. Ich brauche  eine neue, weil die fast nicht mehr zu tragen ist. Ich habe eine Maloja aber ich finde das Polster indiskutable - gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, und die Nähte am Bein sind so krazig, dass ich die Hose einfach nie trage (das gleiche gilt bei mir für die Maloja Kurzehose auch). Ich habe auch ein Gore 3/4 probiert - aber die Nähte am Bein stören mich auch total.

Wer hat für mich einen Tipp? Preis soll schon unter 100 EUR sein...


----------



## Montainberni (6. März 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Hallo Ladies,
> 
> ich suche verzweifelt (weil ich sie brauche) eine neue 3/4 lange Polsterhose. Ich hatte mal vor vielen Jahren eine von Nike gehabt und die war einfach klasse von der Verarbeitung, Komfort und Material. Ich brauche  eine neue, weil die fast nicht mehr zu tragen ist. Ich habe eine Maloja aber ich finde das Polster indiskutable - gefällt mir überhaupt nicht, und die Nähte sind so krazig, dass ich die Hose einfach nie trage (das gleiche gilt bei mir für die Maloja Kurzehose auch). Ich habe auch ein Gore 3/4 probiert - aber die Nähte stören mich auch total.
> 
> Wer hat für mich einen Tipp? Preis soll schon unter 100 EUR sein...




www.2sport.de 

da gibts die Fanfiluca Hosen


----------



## HiFi XS (6. März 2014)

Die sehen gut aus.
Hat jemand mit Fanfiluca Erfahrung?


----------



## HiFi XS (7. März 2014)

Hat jemand hier erfahrung mit Löffler? 

z.B.   Die hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (7. März 2014)

meiner Erfahrung nach, hat nur die Hotbond Reihe ein gutes Polster  ....
als 3/4 Hose habe ich eine von Mavic und eine Assos (ist ohne Sonderpreis eigentlich zu teuer) ... eine Sugoi und eine Pearl Izumi  mit Elite Polster


----------



## Stobbelhopser (7. März 2014)

Hallo HiFi XS,

zu dieser Hose direkt kann ich nix sagen, allerdings habe ich eine Unter-/Polsterhose von Löffler die leider nicht so toll ist. Das Polster ist ziemlich dünn und leider eingenäht anstatt geklebt. Für kurze Touren gehts, aber länger als 2 Stunden würd ich nicht unbedingt fahren wollen.

Grüße


----------



## scylla (7. März 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Hat jemand hier erfahrung mit Löffler?
> 
> z.B.   Die hier




Ich kenne von Löffler nur die Hotbond und die ist spitze 
Das Polster ist relativ fest und nicht zu dick, was ich sehr angenehm finde. Die Beschriftung geht halt nach 2x Waschen ab, aber ich trag die eh immer unter einer Short, daher ist mir das wurscht.
Hab mir im Schlussverkauf noch eine zweite zugelegt.
Hier gibt's sie noch in XS zu einem sehr guten Kurs (im Vergleich zu Normalpreisen)
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf.../varid-32389?gclid=CKGLh6i3gL0CFaoewwodr0UAbw


----------



## pianauraqueen (7. März 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Die sehen gut aus.
> Hat jemand mit Fanfiluca Erfahrung?



Hallo HiFi XS,

mit fanfiluca habe ich bisher ausschließlich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Das Polster ist mittel-dick und ich kann darauf prima sitzen (auch bei längeren Strecken/Alpenüberquerungen).
Der Stoff ist total angenehm zu tragen, da zwickt und zwackt gar nichts. Man merkt, dass das extra für Frauen gemacht wird!
Die Verarbeitung finde ich topp - das ist die Investition allemal wert. Ich glaub, das wird sogar in Italien produziert.


----------



## f1ref0xx (8. März 2014)

Hi,

bin auf der Suche nach nem vernünftigen Protektorenrucksack. Hat jemand von euch den evoc FR trail women und einen Vergleich zu der "Männervariante"? Sitzt der tatsächlich besser?


----------



## HiFi XS (8. März 2014)

An alle Ladies - vielen Dank für alle Empfehlungen - ich war irgendwie ratlos  Jetzt habe ich die Qual der Wahl 
@Stobbelhopser  Danke für deine Erfahrung mit Löffler - vielleicht ist die HotBond einfach ein muss bei Löffler...



pianauraqueen schrieb:


> Hallo HiFi XS,
> mit fanfiluca habe ich bisher ausschließlich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Das Polster ist mittel-dick und ich kann darauf prima sitzen (auch bei längeren Strecken/Alpenüberquerungen).
> Der Stoff ist total angenehm zu tragen, da zwickt und zwackt gar nichts. Man merkt, dass das extra für Frauen gemacht wird!
> Die Verarbeitung finde ich topp - das ist die Investition allemal wert. Ich glaub, das wird sogar in Italien produziert.



Die Fanfiluca interessiert mich. Wie fallen die von der Größe aus? Ich trage bei Sugoi und Pearl Izumi ein 'S'. XS ist mir inzwischen zu klein.

@syclla Danke dir auch! Klingt genau richtig.  Leider fällt die Löffler wegen des für mich zu hohen Preises leider aus (die 3/4 Version habe ich für nur deutlich über 100 EUR gesehen  ) In kurz wäre sie preislich ok gewesen - aber da habe ich noch so viele kurze Radhosen (auch wenn ich manche nicht trage, weil sie mir nicht gefallen 

Die Pearl Izumi ist ein super tip - das Elite Polster liebe ich, habe ich schon in der kurzen Polsterhose und der Link is zudem ein top deal! Danke @mtbbee ! Vielleicht schlage ich einfach zu. Das einzige was mich zurück hält - die S in kurz schneidet mir im Oberschelkel-Bereich. Finde ich persönlich zu eng. Aber in 3/4 konnte passen!

Von Sugoi habe ich jetzt ein Jogging/Fitness Tight in S. Finde ich top - gefällt mir sehr gut - wie fallen die als Radhosen aus? Wie ist der Polster von Sugoi? Von Sugoi habe ich eine Jacke und Handschuhe - finde ich beide wriklich gut durchdacht und passen mir in S perfekt. Die sind auch von der Qualität gut. Aber mit dem Polster habe ich bisher keine Erfahrung.

@mtbbee - Welche Polsterhose findest Du besser: Sugoi oder Pearl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (8. März 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> @mtbbee - Welche Polsterhose findest Du besser: Sugoi oder Pearl?



Wenn ich mich entscheiden müßte, dann die Sugoi mit RSE Polster ... gibts leider nicht als 3/4.
3/4 Sugoi nur mit RS Polster.
Wie gesagt, als 3/4 Hose habe ich die Elite PI , die Sugoi RS und die Mavic Belissima.
Könntest Du alle probieren


----------



## Silvermoon (9. März 2014)

...ich werf jetzt noch die (Polster-) Hosen von *Castelli *mit rein. Habe sowohl eine 3/4 Biketight* (Castelli Tenero Damen Knicker) *wie auch eine lange Winter-Tight. Polster sind sehr angenehm, tragen nicht so auf und man kann´s lange drauf aushalten (O;
Zur Passform noch ein Wort: _*Castelli´s Größen fallen sehr klein aus.*_ Ich hab auch normalerweise Größe XS, muss bei Castelli jedoch zur Größe S greifen, weil sonst  "Wurstpelle" (verdammt enge Schnittführung!).


----------



## NiBi8519 (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich buddel mal den Fred wieder aus. Habe heute nach langen Hosen geschaut im Netz (für den Herbst ggf Winter). Auf den Bildern sehen die meisten Hosen unten immer iwie weit aus und ich befürchte damit am Bike hängen zu bleiben. Was für Hosen fahrt Ihe denn so um diese Jahreszeit? 

Grüße und einen schönen Abend


----------



## wintergriller (10. Oktober 2014)

Schranzi85 schrieb:


> Ich buddel mal den Fred wieder aus. Habe heute nach langen Hosen geschaut im Netz (für den Herbst ggf Winter). Auf den Bildern sehen die meisten Hosen unten immer iwie weit aus und ich befürchte damit am Bike hängen zu bleiben. Was für Hosen fahrt Ihe denn so um diese Jahreszeit?
> 
> Grüße und einen schönen Abend



Für normal kaltes Wetter (bis +5°C) und eher kurze Abfahrten reicht mir die einfache Windstopp Laufhose von Aldi, gepolsterte Radhose drunter und Shorts drüber: Fertig!
Wird es kälter und die Abfahrt länger (auf dem Weg zur Arbeit habe ich 10km Uphill und fast 20km Downhill bzw. ebene (sprich schnelle) Strecke, habe ich teilweise mächtig gefroren und mich letztes Jahr auf die Suche nach einer unempfindlichen, warmen und biketauglichen Hose gemacht.
Ich habe eine Hose gesucht die ich über einer langen, engen Bikehose oder Beinlingen tragen kann und die auch nicht zu eng sitzt - Luft isoliert schliesslich 
Die ganzen "richtigen" Bikehosen (z.B. von Gore oder Vaude) waren mir irgendwie zu teuer und von der Passform irgendwie nicht das richtige. Letztendlich habe ich mir eine winddichte, atmungsaktive, wasserabweisende  und leicht strechige Wanderhose beim Decathlon gekauft. den Namen weiß ich leider gerade nicht, aber das Teil hat sich letzten Winter gut bewährt.
Achja: An den Beinabschlüssen hat die Hose Klettriegel um die Weite einzustellen -> sehr praktisch, so kommt die Hose der Kette nicht in die Quere 
Kostenpunkt waren 30 bis 40€


----------



## NiBi8519 (10. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort.  
An Decathlon hab ich gar nicht mehr gedacht iwie, obwohl ich dort immer wieder mal was bestelle. 

Mir sind die von Vaude etc auch zu teuer da ich eh nie weiß, wann und ob ich aufs Bike komme. Werde mich mal auf der Seite durch klicken. 

Danke für den Denkanstoß


----------



## sport.frei (23. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## Mausoline (25. Januar 2015)

Guck mal, ich hab auch lange nach ner leichten Hose gesucht, die passt und gefällt.

http://www.rad-laden.de/shop/ENDURA...n--8853.html?gclid=CODbr6vUr8MCFSjLtAodsUoAXw


----------



## Brianza (4. Februar 2015)

Also das ist meine absolute Lieblingsshort:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/shimano-touring-damen-bikeshorts/aid:705142

toller leichter und angenehmer Stoff und super finde ich die Taschen, was nicht jede Short hat.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (4. Februar 2015)

maddin80 schrieb:


> hallo an die Damen-Gruppe!
> 
> Eine Frage, welche Motive wünschen sich Frauen auf T-Shirts zum Thema biken?
> 
> Gruß




endlich fragt mal jemand 
Ich hätte gerne Biker drauf, wie auf dem Maloja Shirt (Moonwalker, oder so ähnlich).
Die könnten sich dumm und dusselig verdienen, wenn sie diese Serie wieder produzieren würden.


----------



## Warnschild (6. Februar 2015)

Rubinstein5 schrieb:


> endlich fragt mal jemand
> Ich hätte gerne Biker drauf, wie auf dem Maloja Shirt (Moonwalker, oder so ähnlich).
> Die könnten sich dumm und dusselig verdienen, wenn sie diese Serie wieder produzieren würden.



Ich trage solche Shirts gar nicht.  Kleide mich eher schick und fände von daher bspw. eine Bluse oder ein Top bzw. enges Shirt mit Allovermuster mit thematischem Radbezug genial, gern auch Röcke, Kleider, Cardigans oder Pullover


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (6. Februar 2015)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Kleide mich eher schick und fände von daher bspw. eine Bluse oder ein Top
> bzw. enges Shirt mit Allovermuster mit thematischem Radbezug genial,





Spoiler









Weg! Nur noch im Cache  Hat da eine andere Lady gleich zugeschlagen?!? 
https://www.etsy.com/de/listing/190889820/vintage-inspiriert-1950s-fahrrad-halter?ref=market







Ebenfalls schon weg  








http://www.different-dressed.de/Sug...e-Smock-Dress-Kleid-Cream/Charcoal-Beige/Grau





Ooops... das ist ein Mädchenkleid, habe nicht alle Fotos angeschaut
https://stoffbuero.wordpress.com/category/klamotten-klamottchen/page/9/




 Auf greatplains.co.uk gefunden
*Velo Bike Print Top - Tops - Great Plains *




https://www.etsy.com/de/listing/216878960/fahrrad-top-klein-vintage-70er-jahre?ref=market





https://www.etsy.com/de/listing/157989119/fahrrad-stoff-gedruckt-rock-aline-cotton?ref=market





https://www.etsy.com/de/listing/199861080/bicycle-infinite-bike-mpg-art-by-matley?ref=market




https://www.etsy.com/de/listing/219837607/handgemachte-mickey-maus-shirt-disney?ref=market




https://www.etsy.com/de/listing/219764368/charming-bicycle-wrap-dress-sz-s?ref=market










https://www.etsy.com/de/listing/206789354/handmade-vintage-dress-1940s-style?ref=market

Und noch  mehr!
https://www.etsy.com/de/market/bicycle_dress/4


----------



## Warnschild (6. Februar 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Spoiler


Da gibt's erschreckend wenig, was mir nicht gefiele!  Woher? Bitte?


----------



## 4mate (6. Februar 2015)

Welches oder Welche? Alle?! 

PS: Werde den Spoiler editieren, die Adressen hinzufügen


----------



## Warnschild (6. Februar 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> Welches oder Welche? Alle?!
> 
> PS: Werde den Spoiler editieren, die Adressen hinzufügen



Bestens, vielen Dank!


----------



## 4mate (6. Februar 2015)

Done!


----------



## Warnschild (6. Februar 2015)

Aber den Stoff könnte, wer auch immer damit selbst etwas Tolles bewerkstelligen/nähen kann, man/frau sich kaufen: http://de.dawanda.com/product/59557239-Robert-Kaufman-Fahrraeder-tuerkisgrauweiss


----------



## Blossom7207 (6. Februar 2015)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Aber den Stoff könnte, wer auch immer damit selbst etwas Tolles bewerkstelligen/nähen kann, man/frau sich kaufen: http://de.dawanda.com/product/59557239-Robert-Kaufman-Fahrraeder-tuerkisgrauweiss


Die Robert Kaufmann Stoffe sind immer toll! <3
Nur preislich sind sie eher für Accessoires als für ganze Kleidungsstücke geeignet. 
Sonst bleibt ja kein Geld mehr für Bikesachen übrig.  



Edith: Der Rock mit dem Laufrad drauf.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Februar 2015)

Mal was ganz anderes. Für diejenigen die noch Old-School-mäßig in Wolle unterwegs sind, bzw. es neu für sich entdeckt haben, Feinkost-Albrecht (Süd) bietet am Montag Sport-Shirts aus Merinowolle in blau und rosa für 15 Öcken pro Stück an. Über die Qualität kann ich nichts sagen, es wird warscheinlich nicht an die großen Marken wie Icebreaker, Smartwool, Pally Hi, ect. heranreichen, aber ich für meinen Teil werde mir die mal ansehen und, wenn sie ordentlich verarbeitet und nicht zu dünn sind, welche mitnehmen.


----------



## scylla (6. Februar 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes. Für diejenigen die noch Old-School-mäßig in Wolle unterwegs sind, bzw. es neu für sich entdeckt haben, Feinkost-Albrecht (Süd) bietet am Montag Sport-Shirts aus Merinowolle in blau und rosa für 15 Öcken pro Stück an. Über die Qualität kann ich nichts sagen, es wird warscheinlich nicht an die großen Marken wie Icebreaker, Smartwool, Pally Hi, ect. heranreichen, aber ich für meinen Teil werde mir die mal ansehen und, wenn sie ordentlich verarbeitet und nicht zu dünn sind, welche mitnehmen.



Danke, guter Tipp! Ich hab die Aldi Merino-Shirts in schwarz (gibt's immer kurz vor Weihnachten). Klar, die Nähte sind nicht sonderlich berauschend aber halten. Den Stoff finde ich sogar angenehmer als die Icebreaker Sachen, da flauschiger. Haltbarkeit ist ähnlich, irgendwann ist's durchgescheuert. Ist schon recht dünn, wahrscheinlich ca. 150g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubinstein5 (6. Februar 2015)

Blossom7207 schrieb:


> Die Robert Kaufmann Stoffe sind immer toll! <3
> Nur preislich sind sie eher für Accessoires als für ganze Kleidungsstücke geeignet.
> Sonst bleibt ja kein Geld mehr für Bikesachen übrig.
> 
> ...



Jaaaaaaa, der Rock hat mir auch direkt und auf Anhieb gefallen. Ist auch erschwinglich mit paar  n 40 €


----------



## Rubinstein5 (6. Februar 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Mal was ganz anderes. Für diejenigen die noch Old-School-mäßig in Wolle unterwegs sind, bzw. es neu für sich entdeckt haben, Feinkost-Albrecht (Süd) bietet am Montag Sport-Shirts aus Merinowolle in blau und rosa für 15 Öcken pro Stück an. Über die Qualität kann ich nichts sagen, es wird warscheinlich nicht an die großen Marken wie Icebreaker, Smartwool, Pally Hi, ect. heranreichen, aber ich für meinen Teil werde mir die mal ansehen und, wenn sie ordentlich verarbeitet und nicht zu dünn sind, welche mitnehmen.



das ist ein guter Tipp, Da werd ich auch mal anhalten. Hab immer n kalten Po


----------



## Rubinstein5 (6. Februar 2015)

den Rock gibts auch in ROOOOOOOT. Ich bin verliebt


----------



## IndianaWalross (6. Februar 2015)

Ok, ich bin dann wohl nicht die typische bikerin wenn ich mir eure Geschmäcker so ansehe 

Bei mir immer lustige Comicviecher. Das Mauli Trikot fand ich z.B. total geil was hier letztes Jahr gezeigt wurde (habs auch direkt selbst gekauft). Ansonsten steht noch was mit Krümelmonster oder Kermit dem Frosch auf meiner "to do" Liste. Das Krümi hab ich schon gesichtet, nur erstmal die 75€ dafür bei der "Regierung" durchkriegen


----------



## Warnschild (6. Februar 2015)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ok, ich bin dann wohl nicht die typische bikerin wenn ich mir eure Geschmäcker so ansehe
> 
> Bei mir immer lustige Comicviecher. Das Mauli Trikot fand ich z.B. total geil was hier letztes Jahr gezeigt wurde (habs auch direkt selbst gekauft). Ansonsten steht noch was mit Krümelmonster oder Kermit dem Frosch auf meiner "to do" Liste. Das Krümi hab ich schon gesichtet, nur erstmal die 75€ dafür bei der "Regierung" durchkriegen



Da gibt's meiner Meinung  nach nichts "Typisches". Nur weil jemand gern auf dem Mountainbike sitzt, hat er oder sie noch längst keinen Einheitsgeschmack. Das finde ich übrigens auch so toll an der Menschheit: Ihre Vielfalt!


----------



## IndianaWalross (6. Februar 2015)

Jo, aber _viele _fanden das was oben verlinkt war gleich toll - und auf die Gefahr hin mich sehr unbeliebt zu machen > das ist für mich so richtig fies typisch was ich unter "pussy" oder "Tussie" verstehe  Und das käme mir nie im Leben an den Wanst - eher führe ich nackich 
Andere denken so über Comicstyle - C'est la vie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Februar 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Danke, guter Tipp! Ich hab die Aldi Merino-Shirts in schwarz (gibt's immer kurz vor Weihnachten). Klar, die Nähte sind nicht sonderlich berauschend aber halten. Den Stoff finde ich sogar angenehmer als die Icebreaker Sachen, da flauschiger. Haltbarkeit ist ähnlich, irgendwann ist's durchgescheuert. Ist schon recht dünn, wahrscheinlich ca. 150g.



Ja, die schwarzen (eigentlich Unterhemden) habe ich auch. Die sind recht haltbar, auch wenn sich die Naht am Halsausschnitt ziemlich schnell wellt. Hatte sie auf dem AX letztes Jahr dabei. Sparte Gepäck. Eins an, eins im Rucksack. Wenn es mal keinen Wäscheservice im Hotel gab war es nicht so schlimm, weil es zumindest nicht gemüffelt hat, auch wenn es durchgeschwitzt war. Mann muss sich nur kopfmäßig überwinden, es mehrmals ungewaschen zu tragen. Wenn die Sonne ordentlich prasselt ist mir schwarz ein wenig zu mollig. In Riva wurde es daher grenzwertig und auf Gomera sowieso. Da trag ich immer das noch vorhandene Plastezeuchs auf.


----------



## Warnschild (6. Februar 2015)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Jo, aber _viele _fanden das was oben verlinkt war gleich toll - und auf die Gefahr hin mich sehr unbeliebt zu machen > das ist für mich so richtig fies typisch was ich unter "pussy" oder "Tussie" verstehe  Und das käme mir nie im Leben an den Wanst - eher führe ich nackich
> Andere denken so über Comicstyle - C'est la vie



Die Kleider, Blusen usw. würde ich im Alltag tragen, nicht auf dem Rad. Ich trenne ziemlich strickt zwischen Alltags- und Funktionskleidung, habe also bspw. nie die funktionale Softshelljacke an, wenn ich nicht sportlich aktiv bin, aber sicher auch keinen Baumwollkram, wenn ich trainiere. Privat ist mir ein individueller Stil ziemlich wichtig, deshalb mag ich weder die Maloja-Uniform (Fabrikat variabel ;-) ) vieler sportlich gekleideter Mädels noch die immer gleiche Skinny-Jeans+Sportschuhe derer, die weniger sportlich unterwegs sind. 

Ob jemand aber "Tussy" ist oder nicht, mache ich eher am Gesamteindruck fest bzw. dem "Uniformitätsfaktor", unabhängig vom letztendlichen Stil. Und ich finde es sehr schade, dass viele Leute sich über das, was sie gern tun, gleichzeitig auch diktieren lassen, was sie zu tragen haben oder wie sie auftreten sollen. Sie entprechen für meinen Geschmack dann viel zu oft einem matten Cliché. Darum mag ich, dass Du Comic-Trikots magst, auch wenn ich sie vielleicht nicht schön finde. Es ist schon mal nicht unbedingt "Mainstream".


----------



## Rubinstein5 (6. Februar 2015)

Hi Mädels,
ich fahre auch nicht im Röckchen, zumindest keine Trails. Mal in die Stadt zum Eisessen - klar.
Ich mag, wie vorher schon gesagt das Maloja Moonrider-Shirt, aber ich finde es muss bequem sein und bunt.
Jeder wie er mag - Happy Trails


----------



## IndianaWalross (7. Februar 2015)

Jo - jede so wie sie mag - nur weil ich so Klamotten schiete finde (und zwar auch im Alltag ) muss es ja nicht jede so handhaben. Ist halt nur meine Meinung  Fahre inzwischen auch nur noch mit Bibs durch die Gegend, egal wie Walrossig das aussieht oder obs zum jeweiligen Biketyp passt - hauptsache bequem und es funzt. Feddisch. 

Abseits vom Rad lauf ich aber auch ohne Jeans, also eher sportlich in Walking-Schuhen und Softshell Klamotten rum. Ist einfach saubequem und passt zu mir. Auch wenn mein Schwager dauernd was von "Radklamotten" und "zu sportlich" faselt. Lieber so als in Baumwoll- und Leinenlumpen und mir dann noch mit 5 Lagen und 3 Schals den Pöter abfrieren oder schwitzen - nänä. 

Das ist auf jeden Fall noch auf der to-do Liste - verdammt, Geld müsste man haben. Das könnte ich mir auch sehr gut an mir vorstellen.


----------



## Rubinstein5 (7. Februar 2015)

hihi, das wär so gar nicht meins. hahahahhahahaha
aber jeder wie er mag. Sach ma... wat sind "Bibs"?


----------



## 4mate (7. Februar 2015)

"bibshorts" ist Englisch für Trägerhosen


----------



## Rubinstein5 (7. Februar 2015)

4mate schrieb:


> "bibshorts" ist Englisch für Trägerhosen



ach sooooo, danke dir!


----------



## IndianaWalross (8. Februar 2015)

Sorry, hab mich schon so dran gewöhnt "Bib" zu sagen, vergesse immer dass viele die nicht gleich mit "Trägerhöschen" gleichsetzen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (8. Februar 2015)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Jo - jede so wie sie mag - nur weil ich so Klamotten schiete finde (und zwar auch im Alltag ) muss es ja nicht jede so handhaben. Ist halt nur meine Meinung  Fahre inzwischen auch nur noch mit Bibs durch die Gegend, egal wie Walrossig das aussieht oder obs zum jeweiligen Biketyp passt - hauptsache bequem und es funzt. Feddisch.
> 
> Abseits vom Rad lauf ich aber auch ohne Jeans, also eher sportlich in Walking-Schuhen und Softshell Klamotten rum. Ist einfach saubequem und passt zu mir. Auch wenn mein Schwager dauernd was von "Radklamotten" und "zu sportlich" faselt. Lieber so als in Baumwoll- und Leinenlumpen und mir dann noch mit 5 Lagen und 3 Schals den Pöter abfrieren oder schwitzen - nänä.
> 
> Das ist auf jeden Fall noch auf der to-do Liste - verdammt, Geld müsste man haben. Das könnte ich mir auch sehr gut an mir vorstellen.


Uiiiiihhhh!!!!!!!  Die Krümmelmonsteraugen sind mal sehr schön platziert


----------



## IndianaWalross (8. Februar 2015)

Wobei die bei mir wohl inzwischen etwas hoch angesiedelt wären *hüstel*, na zur Not hamse auch ein etwas breiteres Herrenmodell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biketrulla (22. März 2015)

...Threadmalwiederausbuddel:

Wir haben noch "LadyonBikeShirts"

Wer noch welche braucht, z. B. als Team- oder Gruppenshirt, als Osterei, oder einfach nur so - Unterhaltung


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (26. März 2015)

Biketrulla schrieb:


> ...Threadmalwiederausbuddel:
> 
> Wir haben noch "LadyonBikeShirts"
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen,

hast Du mir nen Link oder ne Mail woher ich so eines bekomme?


----------



## mtbbee (26. März 2015)

sholzner schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> hast Du mir nen Link oder ne Mail woher ich so eines bekomme?


 
schaue mal im Bikemarkt von Biketrulla - kanns echt empfehlen - sieht in Natura noch besser aus


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (26. März 2015)

Danke, hab sie gefunden


----------



## Shrew (31. März 2015)

Ich klink mich mal ein... Noch ne rote alpinestars Shorts und Five ten freerider in schwarz...  
Ich persönlich finde den Frauen mtb bekleidungsmarkt etwas trostlos und kaufe auch gerne mal bei den Herren, die haben schön bunte Sachen


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (1. April 2015)

mtbbee schrieb:


> schaue mal im Bikemarkt von Biketrulla - kanns echt empfehlen - sieht in Natura noch besser aus


Shirt kam heute an. Ich kann es auch nur empfehlen, ist echt klasse


----------



## Biketrulla (1. April 2015)

Dankeschön


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (3. April 2015)

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach nem lockeren Longsleeve, ohne Taschen hinten etc. 
Vom Schnitt ähnlich den Maloja Freeride Shirt. Habt Ihr da evtl ne Empfehlung für mich? 
Grösse sollte S oder M sein.


----------



## Pakalolo (6. April 2015)

Suche für meine Frau zum Geburtstag eine schicke Short, am besten mit lila im Farnkonzept. Hab bislang die "Platzangst Rabbit" gefunden. Habt ihr vielleicht weitere Empfehlungen? 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldkatze (6. April 2015)

Schau dir mal diese an:
http://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/zimtstern-damen-bikeshorts-taila/aid:765763

Ich habe das Modell in grau und bin sehr zufrieden. Der Stoff ist nicht so fest wie bei einer richtigen Freerideshort, aber meine hat schon nen Sturz im Lavafeld auf La Palma, ohne Defekte überlebt.
Sie ist leger geschnitten, mir passt M mit Protektorenshort drunter, gut. Bei 1,70m, 62 kg.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. April 2015)

Die Platzangst Rabbit ist toll. Ich mag sie wegen der vielen Taschen und auch wegen der Lüftungsschlitze. Die lilane ist schon ein "älteres" Modell, vor drei Jahren glaub ich, und die bordeauxfarbene ist glaub ich das letztjährige Modell...


----------



## Pakalolo (6. April 2015)

Merci schon mal!
Bin auch für weitere Empfehlungen noch dankbar.
Ride on


----------



## Aninaj (9. April 2015)

Hoi Zamme,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar gescheiten Bike-Latschen und bin natürlich auf die Five Ten Freerider gestoßen. Leider finde ich irgendwie keinen Laden in der Nähe, oe ich die mal anprobieren könnte. Mein Problem ist nämlich ein eher breiter Latschen (ähnlich einem Froschfuss), der dazu führt, dass mir die meisten Schuhe im Vorfuss zu schmal sind. Kennt entwerfe jemand nen Laden Nähe Mannheim/Heidelberg, der die Schuhe führt, oder kann mir mal die Innensohle von einem Schuh in 39,5/40 ausmessen? Das wäre grandios.

Danke und nen schöne Restwoche wünscht
Janni


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. April 2015)

Habe leider kleinere Füße, von daher ist mit messen nichts, aber die Freerider sind schon ordentlich weit. Sollen ja auch den Herren der Schöpfung passen und die haben ja meistens etwas breitere Füße. Meine Füße sind auch nicht wirklich schmal und sie passen wirklich gut. Von der Länge her fallen sie normal aus. Ich habe bei Schuhen generell Größe 37 bzw. UK 4 und die Freerider passen mir in dieser Größe einwandfrei. Ich bestelle sie immer bei Hibike.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (10. April 2015)

Ich hab Grösse 40. Sohle ist vorne 9 cm breit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (10. April 2015)

Hallo Ihr Zwei,

das klingt ja schon mal gut. Vielen Dank für die vielen Informationen. Wenn der Schuh oben jetzt nicht bretthart ist, sollte er vielleicht sogar ganz gut passen. Mal schaun, wo ich den jetzt bestellen kann (gibt ja natürlich nicht überall alle Größen in allen Farben)...


----------



## greenhorn-biker (11. April 2015)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hoi Zamme,
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar gescheiten Bike-Latschen und bin natürlich auf die Five Ten Freerider gestoßen. Leider finde ich irgendwie keinen Laden in der Nähe, oe ich die mal anprobieren könnte. Mein Problem ist nämlich ein eher breiter Latschen (ähnlich einem Froschfuss), der dazu führt, dass mir die meisten Schuhe im Vorfuss zu schmal sind. Kennt entwerfe jemand nen Laden Nähe Mannheim/Heidelberg, der die Schuhe führt, oder kann mir mal die Innensohle von einem Schuh in 39,5/40 ausmessen? Das wäre grandios.


Hallo Janni,

die Schuhe werden dir auf jeden Fall passen! Kann leider nichts ausmessen weil ich nicht mehr die original Einlagesohlen habe  Habe sehr breite Füße (Senk-/Spreizfuß) und muss normal die schuhe eine halbe bis ganze nummer größer kaufen damit sie mir passen, orthopädische Einlagen müssen ja auch noch rein passen  Trage in den Fiveten eine 40 was auch meine normale Schuhgröße ist


----------



## JenJoyance (1. Mai 2015)

Hallo, bin neu hier und hoffe im richtigen Thread mit meiner Frage  
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Jersey und einer Bike Shorts. 
Das Jersey will ich über der Protektorenjacke tragen, wie viele Nummern größer bestellt ihr das dann? Ist eine Nummer größer ausreichend? Außerdem bin ich mir auch bei der Bikeshorts unsicher. Hab mir im Moment eine von Zimtstern ausgesucht, aber noch nicht bestellt. Bin mir auch da mit der Größe unsicher. Trage normalerweise sowohl oben als auch unten Gr. S. Es geht um diese hier: 
*Zimtstern Taila Bike Shorts Damen *
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Shorts oder generell mit der Marke Zimtstern?  
Oder kann mir jmd. noch andere Marken empfehlen? 
Würde mich sehr freuen! 
Viele Grüße, Jen


----------



## srsly (3. Mai 2015)

Hab mittlerweile einiges von Zimtstern und würde sagen, dass die Sachen "normal" ausfallen. (trage M)
Bei den Shorts habe ich zweimal die Loft (2014 u. 2015), schätze mal, dass die Taila da nicht grossartig anders sind.
Bei den Jerseys sitzt eine Nummer grösser schon etwas straff über der Protektorenjacke (Alpinestars Stella), kommt aber auch auf die Jacke an. Wenns bissl flattern darf, eher zwei Nummern. Die 2015er Jerseys scheinen zudem etwas knapper auszufallen, als die '14er, von daher lieber beides bestellen und ausprobieren.


----------



## annecy (12. Mai 2015)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Hoi Zamme,
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach ein paar gescheiten Bike-Latschen und bin natürlich auf die Five Ten Freerider gestoßen. Leider finde ich irgendwie keinen Laden in der Nähe, oe ich die mal anprobieren könnte. Mein Problem ist nämlich ein eher breiter Latschen (ähnlich einem Froschfuss), der dazu führt, dass mir die meisten Schuhe im Vorfuss zu schmal sind. Kennt entwerfe jemand nen Laden Nähe Mannheim/Heidelberg, der die Schuhe führt, oder kann mir mal die Innensohle von einem Schuh in 39,5/40 ausmessen? Das wäre grandios.
> 
> ...



Hast du schon mal beim Engelhorn geschaut? Die haben FiveTen, letztes Jahr auch in kleineren Größen. Mir sind die allerdings zu breit.


----------



## Tanja78 (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
bin auf der Suche nach einer Short die nicht so kurz ist.Habe eine innenbeinlänge von 89 cm.Würde gerne mal eine Shorts haben die bis ans Knie geht .

Gruß
Tanja


----------



## barbarissima (12. Mai 2015)

Ich finde etwas längere Shorts auch schöner. Schau dir mal die Rabbit von Platzangst an. Die ist bei meinen Bikehosen die mit den längsten Beinen. Ich habe mir die neue Zip off bestellt, warte aber noch darauf. Die Freerideshorts von Maloja sind auch etwas länger. Die ION Nova scheint auch etwas längere Beine zu haben.


----------



## KarinS (13. Mai 2015)

schau Dir mal die Scott Womens Trail 30 ls/fit Shorts an, die sind recht lang und aus einem etwas festeren Stoff der sehr robust ist....


----------



## WarriorPrincess (13. Mai 2015)

barbarissima schrieb:


> Ich finde etwas längere Shorts auch schöner. Schau dir mal die Rabbit von Platzangst an. Die ist bei meinen Bikehosen die mit den längsten Beinen. Ich habe mir die neue Zip off bestellt, warte aber noch darauf. Die Freerideshorts von Maloja sind auch etwas länger. Die ION Nova scheint auch etwas längere Beine zu haben.


Kann mich nur anscließen.
Die find ich auch von den Taschen her am besten, ich brauch immer viele 
Die Zip-Off ist genial, aber es kommt weder von außen noch von innen Wasser durch


----------



## Tanja78 (13. Mai 2015)

Danke euch beiden.Habe mir mal die Platzangst und Ion bestellt.

Gruß
Tanja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (13. Mai 2015)

annecy schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal beim Engelhorn geschaut? Die haben FiveTen, letztes Jahr auch in kleineren Größen. Mir sind die allerdings zu breit.



Jupp, da war ich, hab da aber keine gesehen - oder stehen die gar nicht in der Bike Abteilung im Keller?


----------



## annecy (14. Mai 2015)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Jupp, da war ich, hab da aber keine gesehen - oder stehen die gar nicht in der Bike Abteilung im Keller?



Doch - im Keller, bei den anderen Radschuhen. Über Winter wird das ja leider alles beiseite geräumt, aber inzwischen stehen sie wieder da in der Nähe der Rolltreppe, direkt wenn man runterkommt. Hab leider letzte Woche nicht drauf geachtet was da momentan so genau im Angebot ist.


----------



## Warnschild (16. Mai 2015)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Jupp, da war ich, hab da aber keine gesehen - oder stehen die gar nicht in der Bike Abteilung im Keller?



Bei Engelhorn kann man außerdem alles, was es im Online-Shop gibt,  in den Laden schicken lassen und dort dann in Ruhe anprobieren. Ich hab's selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, aber mir erzählen lassen. Wenn sie also die Fivetens dort haben, kannst das sicher nutzen.


----------



## Warnschild (16. Mai 2015)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Bei Engelhorn kann man außerdem alles, was es im Online-Shop gibt,  in den Laden schicken lassen und dort dann in Ruhe anprobieren. Ich hab's selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, aber mir erzählen lassen. Wenn sie also die Fivetens dort haben, kannst das sicher nutzen.



Hab's gefunden (aber man muss schon ein bisschen suchen). Das  Angebot heißt "Click & collect" und man findet es schon auf der Startseite (Symbol), wenn man ganz runter scrollt.


----------



## Canyon-Freak (17. Mai 2015)

Hallo Mädels,

hier gibts auch super tolle, stylische Bike-Klamotten für Mädels und Jungs ;-)

http://www.trailsucht.org

Gruß
Jan


----------



## Aninaj (20. Mai 2015)

annecy schrieb:


> Doch - im Keller, bei den anderen Radschuhen. Über Winter wird das ja leider alles beiseite geräumt,...



Dann waren die vorletztes WE noch nicht wieder da, hab nämlich extra geguckt 



Warnschild schrieb:


> Bei Engelhorn kann man außerdem alles, was es im Online-Shop gibt,  in den Laden schicken lassen und dort dann in Ruhe anprobieren. Ich hab's selbst noch nicht ausprobiert, aber mir erzählen lassen. Wenn sie also die Fivetens dort haben, kannst das sicher nutzen.



Jetzt hab ich noch mal geschaut, aber online gibts bei Engelhorn keine FiveTen...Weder wenn man (frau) danach sucht, noch in der Kategorie MTB Schuhe... sehr seltsam...

Aber ich hab jetzt von einer Freundin gehört, dass die gar nicht so breit sind, da sie vorn recht schmal werden und man auf dem Bike ja im Schuh grad bei Abfahrten nach vorn rutscht... Aktuell fahre ich nen SkaterSchuh (Van) der auch guten Grip auf den Flat_Pedals hat, nur leider etwas weich... aber besser als nen zu schmaler Schuh ist es allemal.

Also, ich bin weiterhin auf der Suche nach einem RICHTIG breiten Latschen zum Radln - wer was weiß - her mit den Tipps 

Grüßle
Janni


----------



## lucie (21. Mai 2015)

FiveTen gibt es doch so gut wie in jedem Online-Bikeshop. Mir würden da auf Anhieb unzählige einfallen. Den Freerider kann ich empfehlen, ebenso den Carver Women.


----------



## feronia (23. Mai 2015)

Auch schön lang und superstabil sind die Shorts von RaceFace. Kann aber Ion vor allem die Nova von 2013 empfehlen ist extrem stabil.


----------



## snoco (26. Mai 2015)

f1ref0xx schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin auf der Suche nach nem vernünftigen Protektorenrucksack. Hat jemand von euch den evoc FR trail women und einen Vergleich zu der "Männervariante"? Sitzt der tatsächlich besser?



Ich weiß die Frage wurde schon mal gestellt, ist aber glaube ich untergegangen...falls nicht, dann sorry und bitte um den Link...

Hat hier irgendjemand Erfahrung mit den Frauen-Versionen von Evoc? Gibt es einen Unterschied zur Herren-Variante oder sind es einfach nur andere Farben und immer die Variante mit kürzerer Rückenlänge (M/L)? 

Merci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Mai 2015)

also mir war die Damenvariante etwas angenehmer, da die Schultergurte auch schmaler sind.
Da ich nen kurzen Rücken habe, hat er mir auch besser gefallen.


----------



## snoco (27. Mai 2015)

Super - danke, wenn es wirkliche Unterschiede wie die schmaleren Schultergurte gitb ist die Damen-Variante evtl. dann doch besser...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Mai 2015)

musst Du ausprobieren, ich hab es im direkten Vergleich gut gemerkt


----------



## annecy (1. Juni 2015)

@Aninaj Ich habe letzte Woche mal gefragt, Engelhorn hat FlatPedal Schuhe bestellt, aber noch keine bekommen. Es soll wohl demnächst die aktuellen Modelle von FiveTen und Specialized geben. Specialized fällt aber schmal aus, also wohl eher nichts für dich. Ich empfand die FiveTen ja als sehr breit, ich habe schmale Füße, die normalen Freeride gingen bei mir gar nicht!

Ich habe seit dem Wochenende endlich meinen Freeride in der Damenvariante - etwas schmaler als die Herrenvariante, und mit einem bombenmäßigen Grip! Vorher hatte ich den Specialized Damenschuh, der ist schmaler, und vom Grip her fast genauso gut. Falls noch jemand was für schmale Füße sucht...

@snoco: Ich habe auch die Evoc Damenvariante. Ist schon ein wenig anders geschnitten, auch bei den Hüftgurten. Das war bei mir wichtig, die Männervariante ist beim anprobieren immer so hochgerutscht weil der Gurt immer in die Taille rutschen wollte. Ich würde aber auch sagen, einfach mal ausprobieren. Ich habe auch schon Beschwerden gehört weil die Schultergurte zu schmal wären - da ist halt jeder etwas anders.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Juni 2015)

Hilfe! Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem *Longsleeve*, das schnell trocknet, die Ärmel weit genug sind um Schoner darunter zu ziehen, das keine Rückentasche und keinen Reißverschluss vorn hat. Ich ziehe die im Sommer gern an, weil ich sehr sonnenempfindlich bin.

Ich finde da nicht wirklich viel... Die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Maloja, Platzangst, ION, Zimtstern & Co habe ich abgeklappert... gefällt mir alles nicht so recht
Bei normalen Sportshirts sind die Arme meist so eng...

Habt ihr noch Ideen!? Dann her damit


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (1. Juni 2015)

Hast Du bei Trailsucht mal geschaut? Die machen Dir auf die Longsleeves alle Motive die sie haben drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murai (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
meine Dame sucht gute Handschuhe für schmale Hände. Ein Handschuh, der auf einer Rundreise durch viele Bikeläden gepasst hat, war ein Fox in S. Das genaue Modell ist mir gerade entfallen. 
Für Empfehlungen wären wir dankbar.


----------



## Stobbelhopser (1. Juni 2015)

Bezüglich der Handschuhe kann ich noch von raceface den DIY empfehlen. Hab auch von Fox nen Mödelshandschuh in S mag aber den raceface noch lieber!


----------



## Murai (2. Juni 2015)

Danke schon mal. Den gucken wir uns an. 
Gibt es ansonsten noch Tipps für Handschuhe mit etwas Schutz für die Finger wie zB bei den 661 Rage und Polster in den Handinnenflächen wie bei den Endura Monty?


----------



## Aninaj (4. Juni 2015)

annecy schrieb:


> @Aninaj Ich habe letzte Woche mal gefragt, Engelhorn hat FlatPedal Schuhe bestellt, aber noch keine bekommen. Es soll wohl demnächst die aktuellen Modelle von FiveTen und Specialized geben. Specialized fällt aber schmal aus, also wohl eher nichts für dich. Ich empfand die FiveTen ja als sehr breit, ich habe schmale Füße, die normalen Freeride gingen bei mir gar nicht!



Ah, vielen Dank. Dann muss ich dann wohl nochmal dort vorbei


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (5. Juni 2015)

Ich werf mal die Adidas Terrex Trail Cross rein. 
Hab ich nun seit ein paar Touren und finde sie optisch schöner und auch besser als die Five Ten wenn man mal laufen bzw schieben muss.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Juni 2015)

der sieht gut aus! Werde ich beim nächsten fälligen Bike-Schuh-Kauf mal probieren!


----------



## Aninaj (5. Juni 2015)

sholzner schrieb:


> Ich werf mal die Adidas Terrex Trail Cross rein.
> Hab ich nun seit ein paar Touren und finde sie optisch schöner und auch besser als die Five Ten wenn man mal laufen bzw schieben muss.



Adidas ist leider nicht dafür bekannt auf breiten Leisten Schuhe zu produzieren - sondern für eher schmale Paßformen. Und ob die jetzt schöner sind  zum Glück sind Geschmäcker verschieden


----------



## Frau Rauscher (5. Juni 2015)

schmal? Das wäre schade...


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (6. Juni 2015)

Also ich finde den genauso breit wenn nicht sogar etwas breiter als den Five Ten. Breiter als den Impact Clipless auf jeden Fall. Bei meinem anderen Five Ten muss ich daheim mal schauen, hab gerade nur den Adidas dabei.


----------



## Aninaj (6. Juni 2015)

sholzner schrieb:


> Also ich finde den genauso breit wenn nicht sogar etwas breiter als den Five Ten. Breiter als den Impact Clipless auf jeden Fall. Bei meinem anderen Five Ten muss ich daheim mal schauen, hab gerade nur den Adidas dabei.



Hmm... interessant. Könntest du - wenn du daheim bist - mal die Innensohlen des Adidas und eines breiten (welcher ist denn der breiteste?) Five Ten vergleichen? Genial wäre vielleicht ein Foto?  beim Five ten habe ich nämlich festgestellt, dass die ganz vorne recht schmal werden, auch nicht so dolle. Aber hab immer noch keinen in der richtigen Größe probieren können ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Miss Geschick* (6. Juni 2015)

Klar, mach ich heute Abend


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. Juni 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Hilfe! Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem *Longsleeve*, das schnell trocknet, die Ärmel weit genug sind um Schoner darunter zu ziehen, das keine Rückentasche und keinen Reißverschluss vorn hat. Ich ziehe die im Sommer gern an, weil ich sehr sonnenempfindlich bin.
> 
> Ich finde da nicht wirklich viel... Die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Maloja, Platzangst, ION, Zimtstern & Co habe ich abgeklappert... gefällt mir alles nicht so recht
> Bei normalen Sportshirts sind die Arme meist so eng...
> ...


Ich hab eines von Fox, das wirklich eher Sonnenschutz als wirklichen Kälteschutz bietet, weil's doch sehr leicht ist:
Beispielsweise hier zu erwerben: http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...80-Trikot-langarm-Damen-MX-Trikot-Jersey.html
Bei der Motocrossabteilung findet man glaub ich eher welche, die weit genug geschnitten sind, dass auch Protektoren drunter passen.


----------



## feronia (7. Juni 2015)

@annecy welchen Schuh (Modell) hast du nun gekauft?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (7. Juni 2015)

So, hier jetzt mal die Bilder. 
Ich finde den Adidas auf keinen Fall schmaler als den Five Ten Freerider. 
Das Obermaterial beim Adidas ist für mich auch angenehmer und meiner Meinung nach weicher und dehnbarer. 
Ob das jetzt positiv oder negativ ist muss aber glaub jeder für sich selbst entscheiden


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. Juni 2015)

danke! die sehen ja wirklich recht großzügig aus


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (8. Juni 2015)

Morgen zusammen 
bin neu hier und nun auf der Suche nach ein paar schönen, weiblich aussehenden Bike-Klamotten. Speziell gehts mir um Schuhe (für Flat Pedals) und Shorts (sehr gerne mit Innenpolster). Gerne dürfen die Shorts auch etwas kürzer sein  Habe gesehen dass die meisten Shorts ohne Polster sind. Habt ihr sonst ne gute Empfehlung für ne gepolsterte Unterhose? Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Juni 2015)

meine Lieblingshose für drunter: Craft http://www.craft-sports.de/Damen/Fu...n/Radfahren/CRAFT-Stay-Cool-Bike-Boxer-W.html , super dünnes Polster und auch im Hochsommer nicht unangenehm!

kurze Damenhosen gibt es doch so viele! Mir sind die immer zu kurz geschnitten (z.b. Maloja, Vaude...)

Schuhe: siehe oben.... was wirklich "weibliches" für Flatpedals gibts glaub ich nicht


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (8. Juni 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> meine Lieblingshose für drunter: Craft http://www.craft-sports.de/Damen/Fu...n/Radfahren/CRAFT-Stay-Cool-Bike-Boxer-W.html , super dünnes Polster und auch im Hochsommer nicht unangenehm!
> 
> kurze Damenhosen gibt es doch so viele! Mir sind die immer zu kurz geschnitten (z.b. Maloja, Vaude...)
> 
> Schuhe: siehe oben.... was wirklich "weibliches" für Flatpedals gibts glaub ich nicht


Ich glaub von der Hose muss ich mal eine bestellen. Sieht gut aus. Ich hab gerade ne normale dicke von Gore drunter welche aber zu lang, dick und warm ist.

Wie fallen die denn aus von der Grösse? 
Hab bei den normalen Bikehosen wie Maloja, Platzangst etc immer S.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Juni 2015)

ich trage bei Hosen 38 und diese passt mir gut in M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sel_de_Mer (8. Juni 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> meine Lieblingshose für drunter: Craft http://www.craft-sports.de/Damen/Fu...n/Radfahren/CRAFT-Stay-Cool-Bike-Boxer-W.html , super dünnes Polster und auch im Hochsommer nicht unangenehm!
> 
> kurze Damenhosen gibt es doch so viele! Mir sind die immer zu kurz geschnitten (z.b. Maloja, Vaude...)
> 
> Schuhe: siehe oben.... was wirklich "weibliches" für Flatpedals gibts glaub ich nicht



Die Hose hört sich gut an. Werde ich mir mal bestellen  Theoretisch kann man ja darüber dann irgendeine Shorts anziehen oder?
Muss doch dann keine spezielle Bikeshorts sein!?


----------



## Frau Rauscher (8. Juni 2015)

da liegst Du richtig


----------



## annecy (8. Juni 2015)

feronia schrieb:


> @annecy welchen Schuh (Modell) hast du nun gekauft?



Ich habe jetzt den Specialized 2FO und den FiveTen Freeride, beides in der Damenvariante. Der FiveTen gefällt mir nen Tick besser, der Specialized war aber früher lieferbar.


----------



## Aninaj (8. Juni 2015)

sholzner schrieb:


> So, hier jetzt mal die Bilder.
> Ich finde den Adidas auf keinen Fall schmaler als den Five Ten Freerider.
> Das Obermaterial beim Adidas ist für mich auch angenehmer und meiner Meinung nach weicher und dehnbarer.
> Ob das jetzt positiv oder negativ ist muss aber glaub jeder für sich selbst entscheiden



Vielen Dank für die Bilder. Von der Innensohle schaut der Adidas vorn eher etwas breiter aus, von der Schuhform eher schmaler... Aber interessant, dass er nicht so schmal ausfällt, wie ich das allgemein von Adidas gewohnt bin. Muss ich mal gucken, ob's den auch bei Engelhorn gibt, probieren ist schließlich immer noch am Besten


----------



## annecy (8. Juni 2015)

@SeL de Mer: Weibliches für FlatPedals gibt es momentan 3 Modelle, den Specialized und 2 neue von FiveTen.

http://totalwomenscycling.com/news/...in-bike-shoes-2015-32409/#uLroRkfeaQrV9ixr.97


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (9. Juni 2015)

@annecy: klasse, danke! 

Bin bei meiner Suche noch auf diesen Schuh gestoßen...irgendwelche Erfahrungen damit?

http://www.wecycle.de/Bekleidung/Ko...2015-41.html?gclid=CJb4wr7jgcYCFWbKtAodG1cAUQ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shrew (10. Juni 2015)

Gibt es downhill Panzer die ihr für ne Frau mit großer Oberweite C-D empfehlen könnt?  oder lieber dann nur den rückenpanzer anziehen?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (10. Juni 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> meine Lieblingshose für drunter: Craft http://www.craft-sports.de/Damen/Fu...n/Radfahren/CRAFT-Stay-Cool-Bike-Boxer-W.html , super dünnes Polster und auch im Hochsommer nicht unangenehm!
> 
> kurze Damenhosen gibt es doch so viele! Mir sind die immer zu kurz geschnitten (z.b. Maloja, Vaude...)
> 
> Schuhe: siehe oben.... was wirklich "weibliches" für Flatpedals gibts glaub ich nicht


Heute angekommen. Die sind wirklich klasse. Vielen Dank nochmal für den Tipp


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (11. Juni 2015)

Bei mir ist gestern auch die Craft Boxer angekommen. Passt super und man fühlt sich nicht so gepanzert  danke noch mal für den Tipp


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (11. Juni 2015)

Noch ne Frage zu den Five Ten. Empfiehlt es sich, die in der normalen Größe zu bestellen?
Habe gesehen dass es die in 39 und 39,5 gibt. Normalerweise trage ich ganz normal 39.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (11. Juni 2015)

Sel_de_Mer schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage zu den Five Ten. Empfiehlt es sich, die in der normalen Größe zu bestellen?
> Habe gesehen dass es die in 39 und 39,5 gibt. Normalerweise trage ich ganz normal 39.


Ich hab sie mir in der normalen Grösse geholt.


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (11. Juni 2015)

sholzner schrieb:


> Ich hab sie mir in der normalen Grösse geholt.



Sie fallen ja eh recht groß bzw. breit aus von daher müsste das ja dann auch bei mir passen.
Sind die denn wriklich so mega breit oder hat man da mit nem schmaleren Fuß auch ne Chance dass man Halt hat?


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (11. Juni 2015)

Ich hab auch nen eher schmalen Fuss und finde den Five Ten und den Adidas super zum Biken. 
Wenn man es eher sehr zugeschnürt haben will einfach vorher anprobieren.


----------



## annecy (11. Juni 2015)

Ich hab 39,5 genommen, das entspricht auch meiner normalen Größe. Das Damenmodell ist schmaler, da passen meine schmalen Füße gut rein, ich habe genug Halt, aber auch genug Platz. Die Specialized fallen ne Nummer kleiner aus, da hätte ich 40 gebraucht, falls die auch interessant wären


----------



## Mx343 (11. Juni 2015)

Sel_de_Mer schrieb:


> Sie fallen ja eh recht groß bzw. breit aus von daher müsste das ja dann auch bei mir passen.
> Sind die denn wriklich so mega breit oder hat man da mit nem schmaleren Fuß auch ne Chance dass man Halt hat?



Es sollte doch jetzt auch extra eine Lady Version von FiveTen geben die etwas schmäler geschnitten sind.
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen das die normale Größe bei mir passt (Mann mit schmalem Fuß).


----------



## Sel_de_Mer (11. Juni 2015)

Ja genau die Lady Version meine ich auch. Ich werde einfach mal 2 Größen bestellen und dann gucken welcher besser sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (11. Juni 2015)

Ich hab auch die normale Größe bei den Freeridern und das passt. hab auch nen schmalen Fuß, aber eigentlich kein Problem mit der Breite/Weite.


----------



## Pfefferminza (11. Juni 2015)

Ich habe bei Schuhen zwischen 40 und 40,5 (Fußlänge 25,0 cm) und habe mich bei den 5.10 für 40 entschieden, der passt perfekt. Edit sagt: die normale Version, nicht die Frauenversion.


----------



## Mausoline (11. Juni 2015)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> meine Lieblingshose für drunter: Craft http://www.craft-sports.de/Damen/Fu...n/Radfahren/CRAFT-Stay-Cool-Bike-Boxer-W.html , super dünnes Polster und auch im Hochsommer nicht unangenehm!......



Ich hab mir ne billige vom Aldi geholt, ganz dünn, und heute getestet. Aber hinten super und vorne zu dünn.

Weiß jemand eine für hinten dünner und vorne dicker


----------



## Mausoline (13. Juni 2015)

Eine Freundin von mir sucht eine Regenjacke fürs Fahrrad, sie ist allerdings nicht die Dünnste.
Jetzt hat sie im Radladen auch XXXL anprobiert, obwohl oben zu groß und Ärmel zu lang, waren alle um die Hüfte zu eng, zu unbeweglich und unflexibel 
Weiß jemand vielleicht ne Marke oder ein Teil  das er empfehlen könnte?

Danke


----------



## Perlenkette (15. Juni 2015)

Das Problem habe ich auch , dazu kommt, das mir die meisten Jacken (und auch viele Shirts) zu kurz sind. Meiner Erfahrung nach fallen Gonso- Klamotten recht großzügig aus, und die haben auch recht große Größen. Meine Wind- und Regenjacke ist von Pearl Izumi ( "Zufallsfund").


----------



## annecy (16. Juni 2015)

Edit: hat sich erledigt, gibt ja nen ganzen Thread zu dem Thema


----------



## greenhorn-biker (28. Dezember 2016)

Hallo ich bin auf der suche nach einem Windbreaker mit abnehmbaren Ärmeln.

Fahre nun schon seit mehreren Jahren ein Herrenmodell von Aldi mit dem ich auch sehr zufrieden war. Allerdings schwächelt sie so langsam und da möchte ich Ersatz bevor sie ganz auseinander fällt. 

Was ich bisher immer gefunden hab war meist sehr dünn , sodass ich angst hätte dass ein Loch rein kommt. War auch eher so aus der Laufecke.

Leider tendieren die Frauensachen zwischen hellblau und rosa was gar nicht geht! 
Würde auch was von den Männern anziehen , allerdings krieg ich die um die Hüften meist nicht zu, weil sie ja doch sehr körpernah geschnitten sind. Bei der Aldi Jacke war das was anderes weil Aldi bekanntlich ja eher nach "amerikanischem" Maß fertigt [emoji16] 



Gesendet von meinem SM-A300FU mit Tapatalk


----------



## bajcca (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich bin mit der Vaude Windoo Damen sehr zufrieden, gibt es auch in rot, schwarz, weiß und in türkis, pink, blau, lila,
ist eine leichte, aber stabile Jacke mit abnehmbaren Ärmel. Habe sie in 42, da ich recht breite Schultern und lange Arme habe, da sitzt sie am Bauch etwas locker. Trotzdem für mich meine Lieblingsjacke vom Frühling bis Herbst und hat auch 2 Alpencrosse problemlos überstanden.


----------



## scylla (28. Dezember 2016)

bajcca schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der Vaude Windoo Damen sehr zufrieden



+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Echinopsis (28. Dezember 2016)

Eine von Vaude hab ich auch. Modell? Keine Ahnung, ist schon etliche Jahre alt aber immer noch prima.


----------



## Deleted298378 (27. Juni 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich grabe den Thread mal wieder aus. Ich möchte mir eine MTB Shorts kaufen und Angebote gibt es ja reichlich. Bislang kenne ich nur die typische Bib und nun soll es mal was cooles und lässiges sein. Da ich aber noch gar nicht weiß, ob das was für mich ist, soll es zu Anfang nicht gleich die teuerste sein. Könnt ihr mir eine empfehlen?
Liebe Grüße aus dem Weserbergland


----------



## claire (27. Juni 2017)

@Melanchen schau diesbezüglich am besten auf Facebook im "Mädchen Bikeflohmarkt" empfehlen kann ich :

Die Vaude Moab Short, leicht, schnelltrocknend und dafür recht robust! Vaude ist sehr nachhaltig was auch wieder für die Marke spricht, anbei ein Link zum Auslaufmodell:
https://shop.zweirad-stadler.de/Fah...2nir44_ZUbiJVUR7UysQF3_MrhXCJUkD7gaAn6A8P8HAQ


LG
Claire


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Juni 2017)

Die Endura Womens Singletrack II Shorts mag ich zum Beispiel sehr gerne. Ab und zu bekommt man die auch mal reduziert.
Es gibt eine ganze Menge toller Shorts, probier einfach mal welche an und entscheide dich für eine, in der du dich besonders wohl fühlst.

Grüße aus dem Lipperland,
Tine


----------



## Deleted298378 (28. Juni 2017)

@claire Danke für den Tipp mit Facebook. Bin schon in der Gruppe fleißig am suchen


----------

